# Sunto degli ultimi mesi



## LDS (24 Gennaio 2015)

allora andiamo per ordine.

mi sono assentato, avevo bisogno di una pausa.

lavorativamente parlando, per fortuna, la mia vita procede benissimo. Il mio tempo qua è terminato e mi trasferisco a parigi in 2 settimane.

sentimentalmente parlando, chiaramente, sono sempre nella merda.


Oramai è metà anno che sono stato lasciato; è cambiato qualcosa? No! Perché? Perché io ho scelto che non cambiasse.
Tutti quanti, nessuno escluso, mi hanno detto di non sentirla più, di lasciarla perdere e quant'altro....
Il distacco c'è stato inizialmente, abbiamo passato settimane senza sentirci nemmeno per messaggio, e pure un mese senza vederci. Diciamo che da settembre fino a novembre inoltrato quando ci siamo visti, l'abbiamo fatto per una ventina di minuti al massimo e non più di 3-4 volte.

Ad inizio dicembre circa succede qualcosa.
Ancora adesso non so spiegarmi come, ma abbiamo fatto una cena insieme con i suoi coinquilini e un amico in comune. Verso le 3 del mattino mi incammino verso la fermata dell'autobus per tornare a casa.
Da quel giorno cominciamo a rivederci molto più spesso e a risentirci con più frequenza per una decina di giorni.
rifacciamo una cena a casa sua e dopo di che, le dico, che non avevo nessuna intenzione di tornare a casa alle 3 del mattino e che mi sarei fermato a dormire da lei. 
nessun problema.
A piccoli passi ci siamo molto riavvicinati, adesso sono venti giorni si può dire che dormiamo insieme, programmiamo cose insieme, viviamo insieme e siamo ritornati " coppia ".
coppia la metto tra le virgole, perché in realtà coppia non siamo.

Non scopiamo.

Siamo tutti e due in mutande nel letto, ci facciamo le coccole, ma se mi azzardo a sfiorarle il culo, apriti cielo. A baciarla ovviamente nemmeno a parlarne.

nell'ultima settimana le ho anche avanzato che mi fa male il cuore, che non ce la faccio, che mi manca, che la desidero, che non capisco come sia possibile che lei non abbia voglia.
Lei mi dice che è serena e che non sente il bisogno di sesso e che noi siamo solo amici e che non vuole fare del sesso con me.

martedì scorso siamo andati a parigi insieme, dove ho firmato il mio contratto di lavoro.
abbiamo passato una bella giornata. siamo andati a farci un the nel pomeriggio e le ho detto apertamente che io sono innamorato di lei, che voglio una famiglia, non ho più 20 anni. Che voglio sposarmi, che è la donna della mia vita. Che non so come fare senza di lei.
Da martedì ad oggi, non è che siano cambiate le cose. Anzi. Non cambia proprio niente.

non so più come sbattere la testa. Non so se dovrei semplicemente mandarla a fanculo, non so se faccio bene ad aspettare.
in fondo, a piccoli passi ci siamo riavvicinati, e probabilmente a piccoli passi potrebbe anche ritornare ad essere una relazione normale.

Sicuramente non ha un altro e non esce con nessuno. Passiamo tutto il tempo libero insieme, ci organizziamo per avere i giorni liberi insieme, domani e dopodomani abbiamo già previsto cosa fare.

La zozzeria indegna di cui mi vergogno a morte di controllare il suo telefono l'ho fatta.
onestamente se dormiamo in mutande insieme, abbracciati e tu ti schifi se ti tocco, il dubbio che tu preferisca farti toccare da un altro ce l'ho.
Quello che non mi torna è perché tu decida di dormire con me se ti sbatti un altro.
Difatti, non c'è nessuna terza persona. La sua tresca con il capo ovviamente è terminata ad inizio ottobre per volere suo. I messaggi sono chiarissimi con lui che la tallona dicendole che ha voglia, e con lei che lo sfancula.
Ma questo poco conta.
sono più di 3 mesi che non scopa lei, e mi dice che non ne sente il bisogno e io non capisco come sia vero.
voglio dire, abbiamo vissuto insieme per più di un anno e se una sera tornavo a casa stanco e non avevo le forze per fare l'amore mi teneva il muso per 3 ore. Oggi invece le metto le mani vicino alle chiappe e scoppia la guerra civile.

Bè, mi fa male il cuore proprio.

Io ho smesso evidentemente di vedere Elena, e non ho altre donne intorno.
è quasi un mese che non faccio sesso e posso aspettare senza problemi. 

Ma mi sto triturando dentro proprio.

Non so veramente cosa fare.


----------



## Dalida (24 Gennaio 2015)

LDS, ciao!
ci chiedevamo l'altro giorno che fine avessi fatto, dove fossi ecc.
sei punto e a capo, insomma. mi sa che dovresti lasciarla perdere una volta per tutte.


----------



## Homer (24 Gennaio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> LDS, ciao!
> ci chiedevamo l'altro giorno che fine avessi fatto, dove fossi ecc.
> sei punto e a capo, insomma. mi sa che dovresti lasciarla perdere una volta per tutte.


Ha cambiato il Boiler e stava sistemando qualche termosifone


----------



## LDS (24 Gennaio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> LDS, ciao!
> ci chiedevamo l'altro giorno che fine avessi fatto, dove fossi ecc.
> sei punto e a capo, insomma. mi sa che dovresti lasciarla perdere una volta per tutte.



è stato un momento dove non ne potevo più di leggere idiozie di utenti ridicoli.
fra le lizzi varie, avevo bisogno di staccare.

sono punto e a capo sicuramente.


non so copa pensare.


----------



## Homer (24 Gennaio 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> è stato un momento dove non ne potevo più di leggere idiozie di utenti ridicoli.
> fra le *lizzi varie*, avevo bisogno di staccare.
> 
> sono punto e a capo sicuramente.
> ...



Lascia stare Lizzi :incazzato:.....dopo la sua dipartita siamo passati tutti a Youporn


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Gennaio 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> è stato un momento dove non ne potevo più di leggere idiozie di utenti ridicoli.
> fra le lizzi varie, avevo bisogno di staccare.
> 
> sono punto e a capo sicuramente.
> ...


Lei mi sembra molto decisa a considerarti solo un buon amico, sicuramente ti vuole bene ma è difficile che una donna torni sui suoi passi. Comunque ti sei dato un termine per questo limbo che vivi? Bentornato


----------



## LDS (24 Gennaio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Lei mi sembra molto decisa a considerarti solo un buon amico, sicuramente ti vuole bene ma è difficile che una donna torni sui suoi passi. Comunque ti sei dato un termine per questo limbo che vivi? Bentornato


ma non capisco proprio.

tu dormi abbracciata ai tuoi buoni amici tutti i giorni?
resti allegramente in mutande con i tuoi buoni amici?
fai delle scenate di gelosia se sento un'altra donna ai tuoi amici?

voglio dire, ci sono degli aspetti che non mi fanno pensare proprio per niente ad un'amicizia.
e il fatto che non vuole nemmeno baciarmi invece mi fa pensare a tutt'altra cosa.

il termine è abbastanza chiaro. il 5 febbraio sarò a parigi.
al momento ci vediamo tutti i giorni, e stiamo insieme tutti i giorni. 
Domani e dopodomani non lavoriamo tutti e due e abbiamo due giorni per stare insieme in cui se non si sblocca la situazione le dirò apertamente che non funziona proprio.
io ho bisogno anche sessualmente di lei.

posso aspettare senza problemi, se ha paura o se non se la sente per x motivi femminili.

nel momento in cui sarò in francia e non ci vedremo più tutti i giorni vedremo che fare.
non mi costa niente prendere il treno e venire a londra il week end, lo posso fare anche tutti i fine settimana.
non saremo di certo la prima " coppia " a vivere dal lunedì al venerdì in un luogo e il fine settimana in un altro.


----------



## Zod (24 Gennaio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> LDS, ciao!
> ci chiedevamo l'altro giorno che fine avessi fatto, dove fossi ecc.
> sei punto e a capo, insomma. mi sa che dovresti lasciarla perdere una volta per tutte.


Ce lo siamo chiesti ieri sera per la precisione. Alla faccia della coincidenza..


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Gennaio 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> ma non capisco proprio.
> 
> tu dormi abbracciata ai tuoi buoni amici tutti i giorni?
> resti allegramente in mutande con i tuoi buoni amici?
> ...


Rispondo alle domande : si, mi è capitato di dormire con un buon amico ( in varie vacanze ) e non aver scambiato nemmeno un bacio. Si in estate stavamo perennemente in campeggio dal venerdì alla domenica  e dormivamo in una roulette in 4/5 persone. I miei "abiti"  erano bikini di giorno e slip e canotta per dormire la sera, mai successo nulla. Se è un amico resta tale. Se mi fossi accorta che per lui diventava complicato avrei evitato di metterlo in difficoltà.


----------



## LDS (24 Gennaio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Rispondo alle domande : si, mi è capitato di dormire con un buon amico ( in varie vacanze ) e non aver scambiato nemmeno un bacio. Si in estate stavamo perennemente in campeggio dal venerdì alla domenica  e dormivamo in una roulette in 4/5 persone. I miei "abiti"  erano bikini di giorno e slip e canotta per dormire la sera, mai successo nulla. Se è un amico resta tale. Se mi fossi accorta che per lui diventava complicato avrei evitato di metterlo in difficoltà.


allora non ci siamo capiti.

quando dormo con le mie amiche non ci dormo abbracciato e non mi permetterei di sfiorarle anche solo un dito del piede.
quando siamo nel letto la sera prima di andare a dormire a lei piace guardarsi una puntata di grey's anatomy, io mi metto dentro le sue braccia, mi coccola per 45 minuti, mi addormento con un bambino.
quando mi sveglio prima di uscire le faccio 20 minuti di carezze.


sono cose che non faccio con le mie amiche, non so te.

l'unica cosa che manca alla nostra coppia, è il sesso. 
per me non è normale.

poi se tu mi dici che ci sono molte ragazze che amano coccolare e farsi coccolare dal ragazzo che le ha ripetutamente dichiarato di essere innamorato, ne prendo atto e mi metto il cuore in pace.
al momento sto sperando in un qualcosa che non so nemmeno se possa esistere o meno.


----------



## Dalida (24 Gennaio 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> l'unica cosa che manca alla nostra coppia, è il sesso.
> per me non è normale.


non è vero, manca anche una progettualità condivisa, comune.
tu le dici che è la donna della tua vita e che vuoi sposarla e lei non ti dice nulla, che casomai non lo avessi capito significa che non ci pensa proprio, altrimenti una reazione l'avrebbe avuta.
LDS, ho capito che sei innamorato, per certi versi dire ossessionato.
datti pace e fattene una ragione.
non vuole stare con te, altrimenti ci starebbe.


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Gennaio 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> allora non ci siamo capiti.
> 
> quando dormo con le mie amiche non ci dormo abbracciato e non mi permetterei di sfiorarle anche solo un dito del piede.
> quando siamo nel letto la sera prima di andare a dormire a lei piace guardarsi una puntata di grey's anatomy, io mi metto dentro le sue braccia, mi coccola per 45 minuti, mi addormento con un bambino.
> ...


No il fatto che tu le ripeta che sei innamorato e lei non ti chiarisca nulla non va per niente bene, non mi sembra nemmeno un comportamento corretto.


----------



## Lucrezia (24 Gennaio 2015)

Ciao, bentornato! 

A me sembra veramente curioso che abbia voglia di passare tanto tempo con te, dormire con te ecc. ma non voglia una relazione. Il motivo della stranezza è che non è una tua amica, ma un'ex fidanzata, ex convivente, con cui peraltro ti sei lasciato relativamente da poco tempo. A me onestamente, per quanto in buoni rapporti, metterebbe l'ansia passare tanto tempo ed essere tanto in intimità con un ex fidanzato che è stato importante, proprio perchè non voglio riaprire quella porta.

Quindi, secondo me,

A. o avrebbe voglia di tornare da te ma è confusa, cauta, spaventata, e vuole fare le cose con calma, o non sa neanche lei cosa vuole

B. oppure è una stronza egocentrica che ti sta usando per compagnia, sicurezza e autostima, e non gliene frega niente del fatto che tu possa starci male

tu la conosci meglio e magari hai un'idea più chiara di quale possa essere l'opzione. Comunque nel caso in cui lei effettivamente volesse riprovarci, e tu fossi effettivamente convinto di farlo, cominciare dicendole che la vuoi sposare magari non è una mossa magistrale. Se manco se la sente di fare sesso, parlare di un futuro insieme potrebbe essere un po' precoce.


----------



## Simy (25 Gennaio 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> allora andiamo per ordine.
> 
> mi sono assentato, avevo bisogno di una pausa.
> 
> ...



sei di un masochismo inaudito


----------



## Nicka (25 Gennaio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> sei di un masochismo inaudito


Direi che non si poteva dire meglio!!


----------



## Simy (25 Gennaio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Direi che non si poteva dire meglio!!


----------



## Horny (25 Gennaio 2015)

Vedrai che a Parigi incontri
un'altra Elena.


----------



## Palladiano (25 Gennaio 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> allora andiamo per ordine.
> 
> mi sono assentato, avevo bisogno di una pausa.
> 
> ...


Io non sono la persona più indicata per argomentare sul tema che proponi.
Mia moglie non mi desiderava più ed hai ragione tu è strano. Non è normale.
Questo per me che sono scottato.
Lei dice che ti vuole essere solo amica
Io avevo una carissima amica ma non ci ho mai dormito a letto in mutande. Ma forse sono di una mezza generazione più in là.
Proverò ancora coi piccoli passi. Ma se nulla di muove trai le conclusioni

Bentornato


----------



## Homer (25 Gennaio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> sei di un masochismo inaudito


----------



## Eliade (25 Gennaio 2015)

Sei masochista e autolesionista o cosa?


----------



## zadig (25 Gennaio 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> allora andiamo per ordine.
> 
> mi sono assentato, avevo bisogno di una pausa.
> 
> ...


ciao LSD!
Pirla eri, pirla sei tornato...
È bello avere certezze e punti fermi nella vita: grazie di cuore!


----------



## Tradito? (25 Gennaio 2015)

Ti sta cuocendo a fuoco lento...


----------



## disincantata (25 Gennaio 2015)

NON e' affatto normale una che dorme seminuda  abbracciata a te e non ha voglia di farlo, significa solo che non hai speranze!

Neppure a 60 anni.  

O ha SCOPERTO un altro mondo!


----------



## Scaredheart (26 Gennaio 2015)

Boh io sono contraria a questo...però conosco mie amiche e amici che dormono insieme, nudi, abbracciati e senza mai fare sesso...non so se ora si usa così, o per alcuni è  normale... boh.. ad ogni modo con un ex, io non ci dormirei cosi...per "difesa personale"  :rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (26 Gennaio 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> allora andiamo per ordine.
> 
> mi sono assentato, avevo bisogno di una pausa.
> 
> ...


o ha del rancore nei tuoi confronti o non le piaci più fisicamente.
dovresti aver modo di accorgerti se è così e , in tal caso, c'è ben poco da fare.


----------



## Traccia (26 Gennaio 2015)

Lucrezia ha detto:


> Ciao, bentornato!
> 
> 
> A me sembra veramente curioso che abbia voglia di passare tanto tempo con te, dormire con te ecc. ma non voglia una relazione. Il motivo della stranezza è che non è una tua amica, ma un'ex fidanzata, ex convivente, con cui peraltro ti sei lasciato relativamente da poco tempo. A me onestamente, per quanto in buoni rapporti, metterebbe l'ansia passare tanto tempo ed essere tanto in intimità con un ex fidanzato che è stato importante, proprio perchè non voglio riaprire quella porta.
> ...



Secondo me è la B.




Dalida ha detto:


> non è vero, manca anche una progettualità condivisa, comune.
> tu le dici che è la donna della tua vita e che vuoi sposarla e lei non ti dice nulla, che casomai non lo avessi capito significa che non ci pensa proprio, altrimenti una reazione l'avrebbe avuta.
> LDS, ho capito che sei innamorato, per certi versi dire ossessionato.
> datti pace e fattene una ragione.
> non vuole stare con te, altrimenti ci starebbe.



QUOTO






disincantata ha detto:


> NON e' affatto normale una che dorme seminuda abbracciata a te e non ha voglia di farlo, significa solo che non hai speranze!



concordo

...ed aggiungo la mia...è finita. Fi-ni-ta. Ricadute così sono blande occasioni semplicemente per farsi compagnia... sto periodo non ha nessuno e fa sempre piacere una persona vicino, chi conosci bene e con cui, tuttosommato, ti trovi e vai d'accordo. Ma niente sesso, per carità, pensare di essere sfiorata è escluso proprio perchè per quella persona non c'è altro. Ed il fatto che fra poco te ne andrai altrove forse le da anche la serenità di poter essere più presente adesso, tanto poi ti sfanculerai da solo...
insomma...lascia perde...ma quali treni nei WE...ma quale sposiamoci!?...ma quale famiglia con lei!?!...ora che stai per partire, ti aggrappi a ciò che lasci. Ma troverai un'altra Elena o chi per lei ed in un baleno sarai già altrove...sei volubile. Questa storia è al capolinea. Tenerla in vita col respiratore è inutile. Stacca la spina...Parigi ti aiuterà. Sei fortunato in fondo.


----------



## Manon Lescaut (26 Gennaio 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> ma non capisco proprio.
> 
> tu dormi abbracciata ai tuoi buoni amici tutti i giorni?
> resti allegramente in mutande con i tuoi buoni amici?
> ...


E' una classica Friendzonatrice...


----------



## LDS (26 Gennaio 2015)

*vaffanculo.*

sono a casa sua con il suo computer di merda.
ci ho messo 30 minuti a scrivere il messaggio e poi mi si è disconnesso dal login ed ho perso tutto, a tornare indietro il messaggio non c'era più.

bestemmie articulate complesse gravi.

 vabbè riformulo il pensiero.

P.S.

me l'ha rifatto anche con questo.


----------



## Caciottina (26 Gennaio 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> sono a casa sua con il suo computer di merda.
> ci ho messo 30 minuti a scrivere il messaggio e poi mi si è disconnesso dal login ed ho perso tutto, a tornare indietro il messaggio non c'era più.
> 
> bestemmie articulate complesse gravi.
> ...


chi non muore si rilegge


----------



## perplesso (26 Gennaio 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> sono a casa sua con il suo computer di merda.
> ci ho messo 30 minuti a scrivere il messaggio e poi mi si è disconnesso dal login ed ho perso tutto, a tornare indietro il messaggio non c'era più.
> 
> bestemmie articulate complesse gravi.
> ...


comprati un tablet


----------



## zadig (26 Gennaio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> comprati un tablet


ma che sia l'ultimo modello Apple placcato in oro, eh!


----------



## Caciottina (26 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> ma che sia l'ultimo modello Apple placcato in oro, eh!


ciao tesorillo!!!! hai visto chi e' tornato


----------



## lolapal (26 Gennaio 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> sono a casa sua con il suo computer di merda.
> ci ho messo 30 minuti a scrivere il messaggio e poi mi si è disconnesso dal login ed ho perso tutto, a tornare indietro il messaggio non c'era più.
> 
> bestemmie articulate complesse gravi.
> ...


Alla fine mi fai tenerezza... cmq, se spunti "ricordami" non ti butta fuori e ti salva i messaggi mentre li scrivi, oppure scrivi su un word processor e poi copia e incolla...


----------



## LDS (26 Gennaio 2015)

brevemente, perchè non ho voglia di riscrivere tutto quello che avevo scritto prima.

lei sta attraversando un momento molto difficile al lavoro.
il suo capo è stato licenziato in tronco, per condotta disdicevole. è intervenuta la polizia pure. bordello allucinante.
lui ieri sera le ha inviato una decina di messaggi parlando di doppia coltellata, il mio riavvicinamento a Laure e quello che sta passando.
dentro di me sto godendo come un riccio.
Nella famosa telefonata che gli feci quando scoprii che si faceva la mia ragazza gli dissi che non era il suo lavoro e che i nodi sarebbero venuti al pettine. non era in grado di avere una relazione professionale con il suo assistente e che avrebbe pagato caro la sua condotta. Gli dissi di lasciarla stare e poi gli urlai parecchi insulti, ma questo è passato.
oggi spero che il proprietario del ristorante non si fermi e che prosegua fino a quando non lo mettono dentro, rovinando di fatto la sua carriera. sto godendo come un riccio.
Una cosa è certa, se va in galera, andro' sicuramente a trovarlo con un sacchetto di arance.

cio' detto, a Laure è stata proposto un grosso avanzamento di carriera, con un raddoppio di stipendio, grosse responsabilità, fra le quali licenziare lo staf che lei non ritiene all'altezza e procurarsene di nuovo.
chiaramente c'è una grossa parte di colleghi morta di gelosia, gente che ha paura e quant'altro.
Lei sta vivendo una situazione molto stressante e io le sono vicino, cercando di aiutarla come posso.

ieri sera nel letto le ho espressamente chiesto cosa mi manchesse per poter stare assieme.
mi ha risposto che sono perfetto, che non mi manca niente e che mai nessuno mi ha amato come sto facendo io. non si capacita, dopo tutto quello che mi ha fatto, come io possa essere ancora là a sostenerla, ad amarla e a rispettarla.
mi ha detto che se non siamo insieme è perchè lei sa che il suo amore nei miei confronti non è uguale al mio, che non se la sente nemmeno di pronunciare la parola matrimonio e non vuole che io passi il mio tempo con una donna che non vuole le stesse cose che io voglio.

le ho papale papale detto che posso aspettare. che non c'è nessuna fretta. non siamo tenuti a sposarci domani. io sono pronto, lei no. aspettiamo.

le ho chiesto se mi trova brutto e mi ha detto che sono uno dei ragazzi più belli con cui è stata. 
percio' io non capisco più niente.

ci siamo addormentati poi, e questa mattina prima di uscire, mi ha detto che farà di tutto per farla funzionare, ma non sa come fare.

boh.

per il momento aspetto, non ha molto tempo, parto fra 10 giorni.
adesso le sto facendo il bucato, mi occupero' di casa sua e le faro' da mangiare.

adoro potermi occupare di lei.


----------



## Caciottina (26 Gennaio 2015)

la solita pena...mamma mia


----------



## LDS (26 Gennaio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> o ha del rancore nei tuoi confronti o non le piaci più fisicamente.
> dovresti aver modo di accorgerti se è così e , in tal caso, c'è ben poco da fare.



rancore non credo proprio. non è proprio possibile. 
che non gli piaccia fisicamente è l'unica soluzione che mi do.
lei dice di no, ma si fa fatica a credere.


----------



## LDS (26 Gennaio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> la solita pena...mamma mia


sono passati 6 mesi e non è cambiato niente. che palle


----------



## perplesso (26 Gennaio 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> brevemente, perchè non ho voglia di riscrivere tutto quello che avevo scritto prima.
> 
> lei sta attraversando un momento molto difficile al lavoro.
> il suo capo è stato licenziato in tronco, per condotta disdicevole. è intervenuta la polizia pure. bordello allucinante.
> ...


[video=youtube;FbPtvFxUb60]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FbPtvFxUb60[/video]


----------



## Caciottina (26 Gennaio 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> sono passati 6 mesi e non è cambiato niente. che palle


non dirlo a me...


----------



## Nocciola (26 Gennaio 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> brevemente, perchè non ho voglia di riscrivere tutto quello che avevo scritto prima.
> 
> lei sta attraversando un momento molto difficile al lavoro.
> il suo capo è stato licenziato in tronco, per condotta disdicevole. è intervenuta la polizia pure. bordello allucinante.
> ...


aspetta aspetta
Ti sei già sdraiato sulle pozzanghere per farla attraversare senza bagnarsi le scarpe?


----------



## Caciottina (26 Gennaio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> aspetta aspetta
> Ti sei già sdraiato sulle pozzanghere per farla attraversare senza bagnarsi le scarpe?


:rotfl:


----------



## danny (26 Gennaio 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> *mi ha detto che se non siamo insieme è perchè lei sa che il suo amore nei miei confronti non è uguale al mio, che non se la sente nemmeno di pronunciare la parola matrimonio e non vuole che io passi il mio tempo con una donna che non vuole le stesse cose che io voglio.*
> 
> le ho papale papale detto che posso aspettare. che non c'è nessuna fretta. non siamo tenuti a sposarci domani. io sono pronto, lei no. aspettiamo.
> 
> ...



Un giorno ti odierai per avere scritto quest'ultima cosa.
Accadrà se tu continuerai a starle dietro, a pretendere che voi due dobbiate passare tutta la vita insieme.
Fuggi.
Fuggi adesso.
Dimentica chi ti ha detto quelle parole in neretto sopra, perché è stata sincera.
La tua è ossessione, non amore.
Hai ancora una discreta possibilità di avere una vita migliore.
Senza di lei, ovviamente.
Lei è una cogliona, perché dormire in mutande nel letto dell'ex ossessionato e dichiaratamente allupato, è una stronzata che chiunque con un minimo di cervello sa che è meglio evitare, per non rischiare di trasformare il placido innamorato in un paranoico stalker.
Mantieni la salute mentale, finché puoi.
Parigi è piena di donne. Il mondo pure. Meno stronze, meno coglione.
Non godere delle disgrazie altrui, è solo energia sprecata.
Vivi. Non rimpiangere.


----------



## perplesso (26 Gennaio 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Un giorno ti odierai per avere scritto quest'ultima cosa.
> Accadrà se tu continuerai a starle dietro, a pretendere che voi due dobbiate passare tutta la vita insieme.
> Fuggi.
> Fuggi adesso.
> ...


io devo capire perchè tu riesca a risultarmi irritante persino quando potrei essere d'accordo con te


----------



## lolapal (26 Gennaio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> io devo capire perchè tu riesca a risultarmi irritante persino quando potrei essere d'accordo con te


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## LDS (26 Gennaio 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Un giorno ti odierai per avere scritto quest'ultima cosa.
> Accadrà se tu continuerai a starle dietro, a pretendere che voi due dobbiate passare tutta la vita insieme.
> Fuggi.
> Fuggi adesso.
> ...


non mi permetterei mai di fare qualcosa che lei non voglia. non siamo ridicoli.
è lei che mi ha detto di stare con lei in questi giorni. senno' sarei rimasto a casa mia.

per quanto riguarda l'ossessione, bè non è che ci possa fare qualcosa. adoro tutto di Laure, e voglio stare con lei.
non mi sembra una cosa fuori di senno.


----------



## danny (26 Gennaio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> io devo capire perchè tu riesca a risultarmi irritante persino quando potrei essere d'accordo con te



E' un tuo problema, non mio.


----------



## Simy (26 Gennaio 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> brevemente, perchè non ho voglia di riscrivere tutto quello che avevo scritto prima.
> 
> lei sta attraversando un momento molto difficile al lavoro.
> il suo capo è stato licenziato in tronco, per condotta disdicevole. è intervenuta la polizia pure. bordello allucinante.
> ...


mi ripeto, se di un masochismo unico


----------



## LDS (26 Gennaio 2015)

quindi se un uomo fa da mangiare a casa, lava e stira è zerbino?


----------



## perplesso (26 Gennaio 2015)

danny ha detto:


> E' un tuo problema, non mio.


pol'esse- vogliamo risolverlo davanti ad una birra?


----------



## LDS (26 Gennaio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> mi ripeto, se di un masochismo unico


ma perchè!!!???!!!

apritemi gli occhi, perchè io non vedo niente.


----------



## perplesso (26 Gennaio 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> quindi se un uomo fa da mangiare a casa, lava e stira è zerbino?


boh. forse sì o forse no.   dipende dalla situazione.


di certo gli è che tu 6 bischero dentro.


----------



## Caciottina (26 Gennaio 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> quindi se un uomo fa da mangiare a casa, lava e stira è zerbino?


a casa propria no. per conto di altri in questo contesto si
quoto simy


----------



## Simy (26 Gennaio 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> ma perchè!!!???!!!
> 
> apritemi gli occhi, perchè io non vedo niente.



che altro deve farti sta donna per farsi mandare a fanculo da te?


----------



## LDS (26 Gennaio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> boh. forse sì o forse no.   dipende dalla situazione.
> 
> 
> di certo gli è che tu 6 bischero dentro.


di già io faccio da mangiare molto meglio di lei, e preferisco mangiare bene.
e per quanto riguarda il bucato, quando lei viene a stare da me e non lavora si occupa delle mie cose, e trovo la cosa del tutto normale che io faccio lo stesso.


----------



## danny (26 Gennaio 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> non mi permetterei mai di fare qualcosa che lei non voglia. non siamo ridicoli.
> è lei che mi ha detto di stare con lei in questi giorni. senno' sarei rimasto a casa mia.
> 
> per quanto riguarda l'ossessione, bè non è che ci possa fare qualcosa. adoro tutto di Laure, e voglio stare con lei.
> *non mi sembra una cosa fuori di senno*.


Lo posso capire.
Ma non è sana per te. 
Non puoi parlare di matrimonio - e di conseguenza anche figli - con una che si comporta così.
Non è il caso, dai.


----------



## perplesso (26 Gennaio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> che altro deve farti sta donna per farsi mandare a fanculo da te?


io propenderei per infilargli un dito in un occhio mentre si fa montare da un paio di giocatori del PSG. nel loro letto,ovviamente

dato che dice che non vede il problema,magari è proprio il nervo ottico il nodo


----------



## danny (26 Gennaio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> pol'esse- vogliamo risolverlo davanti ad una birra?



Non sarebbe male.


----------



## LDS (26 Gennaio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> che altro deve farti sta donna per farsi mandare a fanculo da te?


ma adesso è con me, ha solo paura a mio avviso.
non facciamo sesso perchè mi dice che non vuole alimentare false speranze....boh


----------



## perplesso (26 Gennaio 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> di già io faccio da mangiare molto meglio di lei, e preferisco mangiare bene.
> e per quanto riguarda il bucato, quando lei viene a stare da me e non lavora si occupa delle mie cose, e trovo la cosa del tutto normale che io faccio lo stesso.


Laure è sempre quella che vuole andare a salvare i bimbi del Terzo Mondo mentre tu vuoi aprire il tuo ristorante a millemila stelle Michelin,vero?


----------



## Simy (26 Gennaio 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> ma adesso è con me, ha solo paura a mio avviso.
> non facciamo sesso perchè mi dice che non vuole alimentare false speranze....boh


tu di donne non ci capisci una cippa lippa, fattelo dì


----------



## LDS (26 Gennaio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> io propenderei per infilargli un dito in un occhio mentre si fa montare da un paio di giocatori del PSG. nel loro letto,ovviamente
> 
> dato che dice che non vede il problema,magari è proprio il nervo ottico il nodo



vabbè, voi vedete cose che io non vedo evidentemente.
e vi credo pure.

ma tanto ho accettato questa situazione perchè mi sono detto, do un'altra chance alla nostra storia di funzionare. se non funziona, quando saro' a parigi finirà da sola.


----------



## Simy (26 Gennaio 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> ma adesso è con me, ha solo paura a mio avviso.
> non facciamo sesso perchè mi dice che non vuole alimentare false speranze....boh


e non ha paura, sta sfruttando alla grande la situazione. ti sta usando.


----------



## danny (26 Gennaio 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> ma adesso è con me, ha solo paura a mio avviso.
> *non facciamo sesso perchè mi dice che non vuole alimentare false speranze*....boh




In che corpo lo devo quotare la prossima volta?
Non farti illusioni.
Te l'ha detto te l'ha fatto capire e il messaggio dovrebbe essere arrivato chiaro e preciso già da un po.
Una così è un affare come una Panda con 500.000 km.


----------



## LDS (26 Gennaio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> Laure è sempre quella che vuole andare a salvare i bimbi del Terzo Mondo mentre tu vuoi aprire il tuo ristorante a millemila stelle Michelin,vero?


si, è lei!

ed io non voglio aprire alcun ristorante, anche se ho qualche idea.


----------



## perplesso (26 Gennaio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> e non ha paura, sta sfruttando alla grande la situazione. ti sta usando.


Fa bene.  lui vuole essere usato.    perchè rifiutare una così gentile offerta.

non possiamo pretendere che sta ragazza lo rispetti, quando lui è il primo a mettersi la scopa in culo per ramazzare meglio


----------



## zanna (26 Gennaio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> boh. forse sì o forse no.   dipende dalla situazione.
> 
> 
> di certo gli è che tu 6 bischero dentro.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: e magari con qualche gene pisano :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## LDS (26 Gennaio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> e non ha paura, sta sfruttando alla grande la situazione. ti sta usando.


ma sta sfruttando cosa??

non è che per farsi stirare due magliette e farsi fare delle lasagne bisogna inventarsi tutto questo palco.


----------



## perplesso (26 Gennaio 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> si, è lei!
> 
> ed io non voglio aprire alcun ristorante, anche se ho qualche idea.


vabbeh al di là del ristorante.    se non ti è ancora chiaro che tu non fai parte del suo mondo e del suo progetto di vita,amen.

in fondo,esiste pure la libertà di farsi usare a straccio per la polvere


----------



## lolapal (26 Gennaio 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> di già* io faccio da mangiare molto meglio di lei, e preferisco mangiare bene*.
> e per quanto riguarda il bucato, quando lei viene a stare da me e non lavora si occupa delle mie cose, e trovo la cosa del tutto normale che io faccio lo stesso.


E' mia personalissima sensazione che tu non vuoi "prenderti cura", tu vuoi essere considerato "perfetto": nell'aspetto, nei gusti, nel lavoro, nella vita sociale, etc e la "perfezione" che tu persegui è totalmente nella tua testa...
Io credo che questa donna, in qualche modo, sia per te una sorta di "rivalsa", che vuoi usare lei per confermarti quanto sei perfetto... io non ti vedo come uno "zerbino", ti vedo più come "una gatta morta"...

imho


----------



## LDS (26 Gennaio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> vabbeh al di là del ristorante.    se non ti è ancora chiaro che tu non fai parte del suo mondo e del suo progetto di vita,amen.
> 
> in fondo,esiste pure la libertà di farsi usare a straccio per la polvere


mah,

si possono avere anche delle visioni differenti e vivere insieme comunque. non sarebbe la prima volta, di sicuro.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Gennaio 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> quindi se un uomo fa da mangiare a casa, lava e stira è zerbino?


No se un uomo si fa prendere per il culo è uno zerbino
E' ben diverso


----------



## Simy (26 Gennaio 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> ma sta sfruttando cosa??
> 
> non è che per farsi stirare due magliette e farsi fare delle lasagne bisogna inventarsi tutto questo palco.


io non so come fare a farti aprire gli occhi, e te lo dico veramente col cuore, come una sorella.
sta sfruttando te, che sei disposto a tutto pur di non perderla. ti sta umiliando, non ti rispetta, si sta comportando da egoista. se davvero ti volesse bene ti lascerebbe libero. e invece no.
ripeto, che altro deve farti?


----------



## zanna (26 Gennaio 2015)

lolapal ha detto:


> E' mia personalissima sensazione che tu non vuoi "prenderti cura", tu vuoi essere considerato "perfetto": nell'aspetto, nei gusti, nel lavoro, nella vita sociale, etc e la "perfezione" che tu persegui è totalmente nella tua testa...
> Io credo che questa donna, in qualche modo, sia per te una sorta di "rivalsa", che vuoi usare lei per confermarti quanto sei perfetto... io non ti vedo come uno "zerbino", ti vedo più come "una gatta morta"...
> 
> imho


Più che altro ho avuto sempre l'impressione che lui non capisca come può lei farselo sfuggire essendo così perfetto ... come se non accettasse il fatto di essere buttato nell'umido ... troppa autostima?  o per lo meno male indirizzata?


----------



## LDS (26 Gennaio 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> Più che altro ho avuto sempre l'impressione che lui non capisca come può lei farselo sfuggire essendo così perfetto ... come se non accettasse il fatto di essere buttato nell'umido ... troppa autostima?  o per lo meno male indirizzata?


ma basterebbe che me lo dicesse. invece siamo sempre insieme e perchè lei vuole che noi siamo insieme.
perchè vuole stare con me altrimenti, veramente sono domande a cui non riesco a darmi una risposta.


----------



## danny (26 Gennaio 2015)

lolapal ha detto:


> E' mia personalissima sensazione che tu non vuoi "prenderti cura", tu vuoi essere considerato "perfetto": nell'aspetto, nei gusti, nel lavoro, nella vita sociale, etc e la "perfezione" che tu persegui è totalmente nella tua testa...
> Io credo che questa donna, in qualche modo, sia per te una sorta di "rivalsa", che vuoi usare lei per confermarti quanto sei perfetto... io non ti vedo come uno "zerbino", ti vedo più come "una gatta morta"...
> 
> imho


Lui vuole riafforzare la sua autostima depressa dal tradimento riprendendosi lei.
La cosa sancirebbe che lui è meglio dell'amante.

Ma non è amore.


----------



## Traccia (26 Gennaio 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> ma adesso è con me, ha solo paura a mio avviso.
> non facciamo sesso perchè mi dice che non vuole alimentare false speranze....boh


cosa c'è che non vedi?
lei ti ha detto tutto sia a parole che con i comportamenti.
1. ti ha cornificato (e già questo basterebbe)
2. ti sta usando come colf (anzi qua sei tu che lo scegli, magari a lei non je ne potrebbe fregà de meno delle tue faccende servizievoli)
3. ti ha detto a parole chiaramente *"che il suo amore nei miei confronti non è uguale al mio, che non se la sente nemmeno di pronunciare la parola matrimonio e non vuole che io passi il mio tempo con una donna che non vuole le stesse cose che io voglio."
*e tu te ne sei ALTAMENTE FREGATO di ciò che ha detto (ERGO: TU NON ASCOLTI!) e le ribatti che puoi aspettare. Ma lei NON ti ha chiesto di aspettarla, ti ha solo detto 'NON C'è TRIPPA PE GATTI'!
4. non viene a letto con te (NON LE VA, NON LA ATTIZZI PIU!!! altrimenti altro che paure, timori e altre cose che ti racconti, ti salterebbe addosso allupata!)
...
etc etc
...
cosa c'è che non vedi?
non vedi che te la stai raccontando con scuse che lei è in un periodo particolare...ahò, ha appena preso una promozione e guadagnerà il doppio, mica un calcio nel culo, senza lavoro e sotto un ponte!!!

Guardandola dal di fuori ti assicuro che è cristallino almeno quanto per te lo è lo sfanculamento suo vs il suo capo.
Certo...il suo capo può anche raccontarsela come stai facendo tu ovviamente...e pensare che sia solo dovuto al suo momento particolare...

Di tutto ciò la cosa secondo me assurda è questa: che tu dici di amare una donna ma sappi che quando si ama una persona prima di tutto si fa ciò che è bene per lei, innanzitutto la si ascolta e non si ignora.
Tu invece continui a fare come se lei non ti avesse detto un caxxo o non avesse chiaramente espresso il concetto che per te in questo momento non c'è spazio.

Ignori ciò che lei dice, pensa e fa non rispettando la sua scelta. E non è facendole da colf che otterrai la sua attenzione...o forse si? beh...a quel punto non sarebbe umiliante che resta con te perchè le fai comodo, perchè sei il suo damigello di compagnia, anzichè per amore?


----------



## danny (26 Gennaio 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> ma basterebbe che me lo dicesse. invece siamo sempre insieme e perchè lei vuole che noi siamo insieme.
> perchè vuole stare con me altrimenti, veramente sono domande a cui non riesco a darmi una risposta.



Perché sei un discreto animale da compagnia.
Nient'altro.
Non ti aspettare nulla di più.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Gennaio 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> ma perchè!!!???!!!
> 
> apritemi gli occhi, perchè io non vedo niente.


di seguito la risposta ai tuoi perchè



Simy ha detto:


> tu di donne non ci capisci una cippa lippa, fattelo dì





Simy ha detto:


> io non so come fare a farti aprire gli occhi, e te lo dico veramente col cuore, come una sorella.
> sta sfruttando te, che sei disposto a tutto pur di non perderla. ti sta umiliando, non ti rispetta, si sta comportando da egoista. se davvero ti volesse bene ti lascerebbe libero. e invece no.
> ripeto, che altro deve farti?



Poi un giorno capirò perchè esistono uomini che più li tratti di merda più ti stanno vicino


----------



## Nocciola (26 Gennaio 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Perché sei un discreto animale da compagnia.
> Nient'altro.
> Non ti aspettare nulla di più.


Perfetto:up:


----------



## LDS (26 Gennaio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> io non so come fare a farti aprire gli occhi, e te lo dico veramente col cuore, come una sorella.
> sta sfruttando te, che sei disposto a tutto pur di non perderla. ti sta umiliando, non ti rispetta, si sta comportando da egoista. se davvero ti volesse bene ti lascerebbe libero. e invece no.
> ripeto, che altro deve farti?


onestamente, se ci fosse anche solo una possibilità che la nostra relazione possa funzionare...io sono disposto ad accettare questo periodo in cui non facciamo sesso.
sono disposto ad accettare i suoi cambi d'umore perchè è stressata.


----------



## Caciottina (26 Gennaio 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Perché sei un discreto animale da compagnia.
> Nient'altro.
> Non ti aspettare nulla di più.


:up:


----------



## Simy (26 Gennaio 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> onestamente, se ci fosse anche solo una possibilità che la nostra relazione possa funzionare...io sono disposto ad accettare questo periodo in cui non facciamo sesso.
> sono disposto ad accettare i suoi cambi d'umore perchè è stressata.


non è solo questione di sesso, puttana eva :sbatti:


----------



## Traccia (26 Gennaio 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Perché sei un discreto animale da compagnia.
> Nient'altro.
> Non ti aspettare nulla di più.


:up::up::up:


----------



## Simy (26 Gennaio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> di seguito la risposta ai tuoi perchè
> 
> 
> 
> ...



non lo so.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Gennaio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> non è solo questione di sesso, puttana eva :sbatti:


ANche perchè 99 su 100 il sesso lo fa fuori


----------



## Simy (26 Gennaio 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> cosa c'è che non vedi?
> lei ti ha detto tutto sia a parole che con i comportamenti.
> 1. ti ha cornificato (e già questo basterebbe)
> 2. ti sta usando come colf (anzi qua sei tu che lo scegli, magari a lei non je ne potrebbe fregà de meno delle tue faccende servizievoli)
> ...


:quoto:


----------



## Simy (26 Gennaio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> ANche perchè 99 su 100 il sesso lo fa fuori


appunto :facepalm:


----------



## Caciottina (26 Gennaio 2015)

suggerisco un libro prendendo spunto dal post di Traccia:

why man can't listen and women can't read maps


----------



## Alessandra (26 Gennaio 2015)

Ciao LDS 
mi spiace sentirti ancora cosi ' per Laure.
lei e' quella che ha alimentato false speranze quella sera che dovevate vedervi. ....ricordi? 
E ricordi come ando' a finire? 
Lei fara' sempre cosi'.

guarda un attimo la posta,  please


----------



## drusilla (26 Gennaio 2015)

Sono pigra. In questo thread d'ora in avanti quoto Danny e Simy sulla fiducia


----------



## Traccia (26 Gennaio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> non è solo questione di sesso, puttana eva :sbatti:


:up::up::up::up:


----------



## Caciottina (26 Gennaio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> ANche perchè 99 su 100 il sesso lo fa fuori


gallina che non becca ha gia beccato


----------



## Nocciola (26 Gennaio 2015)

Bender 2 la vendetta


----------



## Traccia (26 Gennaio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> gallina che non becca ha gia beccato


esatto
altro che stress
ancora co sta storia dello stress!!!


----------



## LDS (26 Gennaio 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> cosa c'è che non vedi?
> lei ti ha detto tutto sia a parole che con i comportamenti.
> 1. ti ha cornificato (e già questo basterebbe)
> 2. ti sta usando come colf (anzi qua sei tu che lo scegli, magari a lei non je ne potrebbe fregà de meno delle tue faccende servizievoli)
> ...


molto bene, capisco.
dice di amarmi pero', non allo stesso modo in cui l'amo io,perchè io vorrei sposarmi.
fra 10 giorni parto, se non si sblocca la situazione si risolverà da sola.

adesso ha bisogno di me ed io di lei.
per 10 giorni posso farmi prendere per il culo, coltivando la speranza che non sia cosi', ma che abbia paura.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Gennaio 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> molto bene, capisco.
> dice di amarmi pero', non allo stesso modo in cui l'amo io,perchè io vorrei sposarmi.
> fra 10 giorni parto, se non si sblocca la situazione si risolverà da sola.
> 
> ...


Anche per 10 anni
Non mettere limite alla provvidenza


----------



## Caciottina (26 Gennaio 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> molto bene, capisco.
> dice di amarmi pero', non allo stesso modo in cui l'amo io,perchè io vorrei sposarmi.
> fra 10 giorni parto, se non si sblocca la situazione si risolverà da sola.
> 
> ...


guarda che si puo amare allo stesso modo anche volendo cose diverse.
io non credo che lei intedesse che ti ama in modo diverso dal tuo modo di amare SOLO PERCHE TU TI VUOI SPOSARE.
io credo che lei ti stesse dicendo: non ti amo e basta. puliscimi la cucina.


----------



## drusilla (26 Gennaio 2015)

A farfalla e traccia non le quoto che si montano la testa [emoji16] [emoji16]


----------



## Simy (26 Gennaio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Bender 2 la vendetta



mi hai tolto le parole dalla tastiera


----------



## lolapal (26 Gennaio 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Lui vuole riafforzare la sua autostima depressa dal tradimento riprendendosi lei.
> La cosa sancirebbe che lui è meglio dell'amante.
> 
> Ma non è amore.


Che non è amore è evidente e non lo era neanche prima del tradimento e non è per questo episodio che ha bisogno di rafforzare la sua autostima...


----------



## LDS (26 Gennaio 2015)

lei non scopa fuori, sicuro.
non puo' mentirmi adesso.

impossibile.

sarebbe la cosa che più mi sorprenderebbe al mondo.


----------



## Simy (26 Gennaio 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> lei non scopa fuori, sicuro.
> non puo' mentirmi adesso.
> 
> impossibile.
> ...


beata gioventù


----------



## Nocciola (26 Gennaio 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> lei non scopa fuori, sicuro.
> non puo' mentirmi adesso.
> 
> impossibile.
> ...


Pensa che sarebbe quella che meno sorprenderebbe me


----------



## Caciottina (26 Gennaio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> beata gioventù


o beata ignoranza


----------



## perplesso (26 Gennaio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Bender 2 la vendetta


anche no.  Bender vuole una padrona.   LDS non vuole accettare di essere lasciato,non se ne capacita proprio.

quindi si rende servo della gleba sperando che sta ragazza cada nella sua tela.

Laure non è stronza.   ha solo capito con chi ha a che fare e si difende.   anche sfruttandolo come uomo di casa, tanto qui c'è qualsiasi cosa tranne che l'amore.    è una lotta per la sopravvivenza la sua.

inutile parlare anche di rispetto e quant'altro.   al limite parliamo di come l'egoismo ci renda cieci e sordi

speriamo che lei in sti 10 giorni riesca a scappare dove lui non potrà riagguantarla


----------



## Simy (26 Gennaio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> o beata ignoranza



volevo essere diplomatica


----------



## Caciottina (26 Gennaio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> volevo essere diplomatica


e io volevo essere nominata 
sono carina da beata eh?


----------



## Nocciola (26 Gennaio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> anche no. Bender vuole una padrona. LDS non vuole accettare di essere lasciato,non se ne capacita proprio.
> 
> quindi si rende servo della gleba sperando che sta ragazza cada nella sua tela.
> 
> ...



Potresti avere ragione.....
Tra i due non saprei chi scegliere comunque


----------



## Caciottina (26 Gennaio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> anche no.  Bender vuole una padrona.   LDS non vuole accettare di essere lasciato,non se ne capacita proprio.
> 
> quindi si rende servo della gleba sperando che sta ragazza cada nella sua tela.
> 
> ...


la finiamo di dire queste sciocchezze su bender? allora....o mi porti evidences del fatto che e' uno slave oppure facciamola finita grazie


----------



## Traccia (26 Gennaio 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> molto bene, capisco.
> *dice di amarmi pero',* non allo stesso modo in cui l'amo io,perchè io vorrei sposarmi.
> fra 10 giorni parto, se non si sblocca la situazione si risolverà da sola.
> 
> ...


se dice di amarti allora è una grandissima stronza.
come funziona? da un lato ti ama e dall'altra non ha desiderio di stringere a se e *fare l'amore* (Se si chiama così ci sarà un motivo, no?) con colui che ama?!

beh 
tra parole e fatti sono più veri i secondi...visti poi anche i precedenti...

e poi ha bisogno di cosa? io vedo due persone che sono agli sgoccioli e tu per un motivo (imminente partenza con varie incognite e cambiamenti) lei per un altro (convenienza) vi fate compagnia in questi ultimi 10 giorni...
il che non è nulla di male...ci sta...
 ma non parliamo/confondiamo con l'amore per piacere...


----------



## LDS (26 Gennaio 2015)

lolapal ha detto:


> Che non è amore è evidente e non lo era neanche prima del tradimento e non è per questo episodio che ha bisogno di rafforzare la sua autostima...


la mia autostima è decisamente molto sostenuta.

non è che voglio riprendermi la mia ragazza per dimostrare a me stesso che sono migliore del coglione con cui ha scopato.
lo sapevo molto bene anche prima che ero migliore di lui.

la spiegazione di Laure alla domanda: come hai fatto a passare del tempo con questo deficiente, manipolatore, ladro, delinquent quando avevi me dall'altra parte che ti amava veramente e che ti ha sempre trattata come una principessa.
mi ha detto una cosa fuori di testa: non meritavo tutto questo ed evidentemente, inconsciamente, dovevo autopunirmi con un coglione.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Gennaio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> la finiamo di dire queste sciocchezze su bender? allora....o mi porti evidences del fatto che e' uno slave oppure facciamola finita grazie


difficile portare evidenze
Ma leggendolo.......anche a una del tutto sprovvista come me qualche dubbio (più di uno) viene


----------



## perplesso (26 Gennaio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Potresti avere ragione.....
> Tra i due non saprei chi scegliere comunque


puoi molto salomonicamente abbatterli a roncolate entrambi 



caciottina ha detto:


> la finiamo di dire queste sciocchezze su bender? allora....o mi porti evidences del fatto che e' uno slave oppure facciamola finita grazie


per capire che Bender è uno schiavo,basta leggerlo.


----------



## Caciottina (26 Gennaio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> difficile portare evidenze
> Ma leggendolo.......anche a una del tutto sprovvista come me qualche dubbio (più di uno) viene


ma uno schiavo non vede l ora di trovarsi una padrona e sicuramente non sta li a demoralizzarsi se viene umilioato e sottomesso..
bender sara un po sciocchino, tristolino, depressino. ma non uno schivo. io ci ho parlato milioni di volte in mp.


----------



## Caciottina (26 Gennaio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> puoi molto salomonicamente abbatterli a roncolate entrambi
> 
> 
> 
> per capire che Bender è uno schiavo,basta leggerlo.


sei in errore e prima te ne accorgi meglio stai. basta con sta storia. oppure fai cosi, parlaci in mp e vediamo.


----------



## Traccia (26 Gennaio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> A farfalla e traccia non le quoto che si montano la testa [emoji16] [emoji16]


----------



## Nocciola (26 Gennaio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> ma uno schiavo non vede l ora di trovarsi una padrona e sicuramente non sta li a demoralizzarsi se viene umilioato e sottomesso..
> bender sara un po sciocchino, tristolino, depressino. ma non uno schivo. io ci ho parlato milioni di volte in mp.


un po (tanto) zerbino aggiungerei
Mancava solo che la tipa scopasse nel loro letto


----------



## Caciottina (26 Gennaio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> un po (tanto) zerbino aggiungerei
> Mancava solo che la tipa scopasse nel loro letto


ma si pure zerbino certo non dico di no, ma perply intende una cosa ben precisa quando chiama bender schiavo e lui non e' uno slave


----------



## perplesso (26 Gennaio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> sei in errore e prima te ne accorgi meglio stai. basta con sta storia. oppure fai cosi, parlaci in mp e vediamo.


preferirei parlarci di persona.    e so di non sbagliare.  gli schiavi li ho conosciuti e li conosco.

ma con Bender siamo in OT.   torniamo ad LDS


----------



## Caciottina (26 Gennaio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> preferirei parlarci di persona.    e so di non sbagliare.  gli schiavi li ho conosciuti e li conosco.
> 
> ma con Bender siamo in OT.   torniamo ad LDS


ne conosco anche io se e' per questo e faccio scopa e 3 punti d 'accuso col fatto che ci ho parlato piu volte con bender 
ma si torniamo IT
:ar:


----------



## Simy (26 Gennaio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> e io volevo essere nominata
> sono carina da beata eh?


Sei sempre uno schianto


----------



## Caciottina (26 Gennaio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Sei sempre uno schianto


grazie, non sono sicura della cosa sulla testa, il cerchio luccicante....
non mi dona molto...


----------



## LDS (26 Gennaio 2015)

mi lascia il suo computer con facebook attivo, le mail, tutte le sue cose a disposizione.
il suo telefono sottomano.

quando hai qualcosa da nascondere non lo fai.

non scopa nessuno.
impossibile.


----------



## Simy (26 Gennaio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> grazie, non sono sicura della cosa sulla testa, il cerchio luccicante....
> non mi dona molto...


effettivamente è un po' troppo appariscente


----------



## Caciottina (26 Gennaio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> effettivamente è un po' troppo appariscente


lo metto in candeggina


----------



## perplesso (26 Gennaio 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> mi lascia il suo computer con facebook attivo, le mail, tutte le sue cose a disposizione.
> il suo telefono sottomano.
> 
> quando hai qualcosa da nascondere non lo fai.
> ...


è che darti del coglione sarebbe troppo banale.    ci vuole qualcosa che ti identifichi meglio


----------



## Caciottina (26 Gennaio 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> mi lascia il suo computer con facebook attivo, le mail, tutte le sue cose a disposizione.
> il suo telefono sottomano.
> 
> quando hai qualcosa da nascondere non lo fai.
> ...


beata ignoranza 2

qui a lavoro sda me due anno una relazione da anni e non hanno nemmeno l uno il numero dell altra...pensa te


----------



## Simy (26 Gennaio 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> mi lascia il suo computer con facebook attivo, le mail, tutte le sue cose a disposizione.
> il suo telefono sottomano.
> 
> quando hai qualcosa da nascondere non lo fai.
> ...


abbattetemi :sbatti:


----------



## LDS (26 Gennaio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> beata ignoranza 2
> 
> qui a lavoro sda me due anno una relazione da anni e non hanno nemmeno l uno il numero dell altra...pensa te



ma ascolta, ma come fa ad avere una relazione con qualcuno e passare tutti i momenti liberi con me, dormire con me ogni sera.

sarebbe molto più facile se avesse un altro che io non sia in mezzo.
non ha alcun senso.


----------



## Traccia (26 Gennaio 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> la mia autostima è decisamente molto sostenuta.
> 
> non è che voglio riprendermi la mia ragazza per dimostrare a me stesso che sono migliore del coglione con cui ha scopato.
> lo sapevo molto bene anche prima che ero migliore di lui.
> ...


invece proprio perchè hai una autostima così elevata (...delirio di onnipotenza...esagero volutamente ) che secondo me:
1. non puoi accettare che lei non ti voglia più
2. sei accecato...non vedi che non lo accetti! E ti convinci che deriva dal fatto che per lei sia solo un momento passeggero...che ti ama.

secondo me tutto sto casino nasce dal fatto che sei molto sicuro di te (lavorativamente parlando sono stracerta tu sia un grande!) più che dal fatto che la ami veramente...


----------



## Nocciola (26 Gennaio 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> mi lascia il suo computer con facebook attivo, *le mail*, tutte le sue cose a disposizione.
> il suo telefono sottomano.
> 
> quando hai qualcosa da nascondere non lo fai.
> ...


può averne una che non conosci
Anche io ho sempre lasciato le mail aperte e fb
Il cellulare se non è scema non si fa scrivere e chiamare mentre è a casa se sa che tu controlli, o ne ha uno che tiene nascosto
E aggiungo che qui dentro c'è gente che ha avuto amanti senza conoscere il numero di cellulare


----------



## Simy (26 Gennaio 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> mi lascia il suo computer con facebook attivo, le mail, tutte le sue cose a disposizione.
> il suo telefono sottomano.
> 
> quando hai qualcosa da nascondere non lo fai.
> ...


beata ingenuità


----------



## Caciottina (26 Gennaio 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> ma ascolta, ma come fa ad avere una relazione con qualcuno e passare tutti i momenti liberi con me, dormire con me ogni sera.
> 
> sarebbe molto più facile se avesse un altro che io non sia in mezzo.
> non ha alcun senso.


ma scusa LDS ascolta tu,
allora ti ama ma non vuole fare sesso per non darti false speranze....ma de che? ti ama no? dove sta la speranza? a detta sua e' una certezza. ti ama o no?

inoltre un amante, you should know better, non ha mica l esclusiva, non ha l esclusiva della notte insieme ne dei momenti liberi. l amante (non in tutti i casi) casca a fagiolo quando c'hai fame.
riepto, qui da me sti due che hanno la relazione extraconiugale da 3 anni almeno, non si sono mai nemmenos cambiati i numeri. eppure hai voglia se trovano il tempo per fare fichi fichi. e non succede mai fuori dalle ore di lavoro.


----------



## Nobody (26 Gennaio 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> l*a mia autostima è decisamente molto sostenuta.*
> 
> non è che voglio riprendermi la mia ragazza per dimostrare a me stesso che sono migliore del coglione con cui ha scopato.
> lo sapevo molto bene anche prima che ero migliore di lui.
> ...


infatti è quello il tuo problema, sei il contrario di un paranoico... vivi nell'insana illusione di piacerle.


----------



## Caciottina (26 Gennaio 2015)

*ma poi*

il probelma non e' l amante....chissene frega di quello, ci sei/siamo gia passti.
per me il porblema e' che non ti ama e nemmeno lei sa piu come dirtelo


----------



## Nocciola (26 Gennaio 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> ma ascolta, ma come fa ad avere una relazione con qualcuno e passare tutti i momenti liberi con me, dormire con me ogni sera.
> 
> sarebbe molto più facile se avesse un altro che io non sia in mezzo.
> non ha alcun senso.


io non ho mai passato un solo momento libero con il mio amante
Mai visti per cena, mai usciti la sera, mai passato la notte insieme


----------



## Nocciola (26 Gennaio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> il probelma non e' l amante....chissene frega di quello, ci sei/siamo gia passti.
> per me il porblema e' che non ti ama e nemmeno lei sa piu come dirtelo



quoto


----------



## Vipera gentile (26 Gennaio 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> la mia autostima è decisamente molto sostenuta.
> 
> non è che voglio riprendermi la mia ragazza per dimostrare a me stesso che sono migliore del coglione con cui ha scopato.
> lo sapevo molto bene anche prima che ero migliore di lui.
> ...


Molto banalmente, è probabile che non ti ami più, a prescindere che tu sia la persona migliore del mondo per lei. Ti vuole bene come a un fratello, ma non ti ama. Forse


----------



## Caciottina (26 Gennaio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> Molto banalmente, è probabile che non ti ami più, a prescindere che tu sia la persona migliore del mondo per lei. Ti vuole bene come a un fratello, ma non ti ama. Forse


ma tu chi sei? dai presentiamoci, o l hai gia fatto?


----------



## LDS (26 Gennaio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> il probelma non e' l amante....chissene frega di quello, ci sei/siamo gia passti.
> per me il porblema e' che non ti ama e nemmeno lei sa piu come dirtelo



e per quale stracazzo di motivo allora dorme in perizoma nel mio letto, e per quale motivo io sono a casa sua in questo momento.

ma che senso ha se non mi ama e non vuole una relazione con me, che passiamo ogni momento insieme


----------



## Caciottina (26 Gennaio 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> e per quale stracazzo di motivo allora dorme in perizoma nel mio letto, e per quale motivo io sono a casa sua in questo momento.
> 
> ma che senso ha se non mi ama e non vuole una relazione con me, che passiamo ogni momento insieme


lds io non lo so. fattosta che una ragazza innamorata non si comporta cosi. e soprattutto una ragzza innamorata e che vuole stare con te e ti ama e tutte cose, si fa scoprae di su di giu di lato di dietro.....non si limita a fartela annusare (profumiera) e poi ti mette in mano scopa e mop, eh..


----------



## Vipera gentile (26 Gennaio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> ma tu chi sei? dai presentiamoci, o l hai gia fatto?


Mi ero iscritta con altro nick (Stray), poi gentilmente modificato dall'admin


----------



## LDS (26 Gennaio 2015)

*giusto ora*

è in pausa per mezz'ora e mi scrive: mi manchi, non vedo l'ora di vederti questa sera.

ma perchè deve fare cosi', se non gli interesso.


----------



## Caciottina (26 Gennaio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> Mi ero iscritta con altro nick (Stray), poi gentilmente modificato dall'admin


ah ecco, scusa 

ciao!!


----------



## Nocciola (26 Gennaio 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> e per quale stracazzo di motivo allora dorme in perizoma nel mio letto, e per quale motivo io sono a casa sua in questo momento.
> 
> ma che senso ha se non mi ama e non vuole una relazione con me, che passiamo ogni momento insieme


sta bene in tua compagnia
E' gratificata dal fatto che tu le scodinzoli dietro anche se lei ti ha detto chiatramente che non ti ama
Dividete le spese?
Dorme in perizoma perchè ti considera innocuo
Io dormirei in mutande con il mio migliore amico, non lo farei con un uomo che possa pensare che lo desideri.
Dopodichè lei è una vera stronza perchè sa che la ami e la desideri


----------



## LDS (26 Gennaio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> lds io non lo so. fattosta che una ragazza innamorata non si comporta cosi. e soprattutto una ragzza innamorata e che vuole stare con te e ti ama e tutte cose, si fa scoprae di su di giu di lato di dietro.....non si limita a fartela annusare (profumiera) e poi ti mette in mano scopa e mop, eh..


e cosa vuoi che ti dica io.
io le ho detto che non è possibile che non abbia voglia.
mi ha detto che sono più di 3 mesi che non scopa e che non ne sente il bisogno.


----------



## Caciottina (26 Gennaio 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> e cosa vuoi che ti dica io.
> io le ho detto che non è possibile che non abbia voglia.
> mi ha detto che sono più di 3 mesi che non scopa e che non ne sente il bisogno.


allora andiamo dal ginecologo scusa...


----------



## LDS (26 Gennaio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> sta bene in tua compagnia
> E' gratificata dal fatto che tu le scodinzoli dietro anche se lei ti ha detto chiatramente che non ti ama
> Dividete le spese?
> Dorme in perizoma perchè ti considera innocuo
> ...


assolutamente no, non dividiamo proprio niente. 
ma figurarsi se adesso mi metto anche a darle dei soldi.

ora poi che le hanno raddoppiato lo stipendio lol.


----------



## LDS (26 Gennaio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> allora andiamo dal ginecologo scusa...



in che senso?

io sono arrivato a pensare, ma non oso chiederglielo ovviamente.
se a livello di salute va tutto bene.
se non si è presa qualche malattia e non vuole fare sesso con me perchè rischia di passarmela.
ma come faccio a tirare fuori un argomento del genere.

sta prendendo delle medicine che non ha mai preso con me, ma io non ho nè guardato cosa fossero, nè chiesto.


----------



## Caciottina (26 Gennaio 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> in che senso?
> 
> io sono arrivato a pensare, ma non oso chiederglielo ovviamente.
> se a livello di salute va tutto bene.
> ...


ma ginecologo a parte, lds davvero, certo che ci sta che una per mesi non abbia la voglia di scopare, io non l ho avuto per 6 mesi anni orsono, ma non quando ti dici innamorata e cici e puppi e amore e pomodoro....
hai provato a stimolarla, non so...fargliela tornare sta voglia. o hai solo chiesto?


----------



## Caciottina (26 Gennaio 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> in che senso?
> 
> io sono arrivato a pensare, ma non oso chiederglielo ovviamente.
> se a livello di salute va tutto bene.
> ...


e io ti chiedo allora: tu la ami? non ti dovevi prendere cura di lei? e non sai nemmeno per cosa e che medicine prende...magari sono psicofarmaci e allora forse il calo della libido e' giustificato


----------



## Simy (26 Gennaio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> il probelma non e' l amante....chissene frega di quello, ci sei/siamo gia passti.
> per me il porblema e' che non ti ama e nemmeno lei sa piu come dirtelo


quoto


----------



## Darty (26 Gennaio 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Un giorno ti odierai per avere scritto quest'ultima cosa.
> Accadrà se tu continuerai a starle dietro, a pretendere che voi due dobbiate passare tutta la vita insieme.
> Fuggi.
> Fuggi adesso.
> ...


Grande danny, analisi impeccabile. LDS dai retta a danny finchè sei in tempo...scappa!


----------



## Nocciola (26 Gennaio 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> in che senso?
> 
> io sono arrivato a pensare, ma non oso chiederglielo ovviamente.
> se a livello di salute va tutto bene.
> ...



Ecco bravo
Zitto a cuccia in un angolo. Cerca anche di non sporcare se ti riesce
Ma porca di quella puttana stai con una donna, hai un sospetto del genere e non gliene parli perchè non osi??????????
E poi non capisci perchè ti diamo dello zerbino
Quindi se domani lei ricomincia a scopare con te tu con questi dubbi ci scopi?
Abbattetemi


----------



## matthew (26 Gennaio 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> in che senso?
> 
> io sono arrivato a pensare, ma non oso chiederglielo ovviamente.
> se a livello di salute va tutto bene.
> ...


E chiedi a noi senza chiedere a lei? E ti aspetti che ti sia donata la verità?
Ami una persona e non ci parli insieme? Che cosa ti aspetti dalla vostra relazione?


----------



## matthew (26 Gennaio 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> in che senso?
> 
> io sono arrivato a pensare, ma non oso chiederglielo ovviamente.
> se a livello di salute va tutto bene.
> ...


E chiedi a noi senza chiedere a lei? E ti aspetti che ti sia donata la verità?
Ami una persona e non ci parli insieme? Che cosa ti aspetti dalla vostra relazione?


----------



## LDS (26 Gennaio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> ma ginecologo a parte, lds davvero, certo che ci sta che una per mesi non abbia la voglia di scopare, io non l ho avuto per 6 mesi anni orsono, ma non quando ti dici innamorata e cici e puppi e amore e pomodoro....
> hai provato a stimolarla, non so...fargliela tornare sta voglia. o hai solo chiesto?


no, non mi sono spinto oltre a fargliela tornare la voglia. perchè la rispetto e se mi dice di no, è no.


----------



## Caciottina (26 Gennaio 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> no, non mi sono spinto oltre a fargliela tornare la voglia. perchè la rispetto e se mi dice di no, è no.


ma senti: se uno mi dice: ao' che vuoi scopa'? ovviamente e' no...(be dai, se e' zadig si )
pero magari un bacino, le parole giuste due coccoline, un abbraccio e passa la paura...ma vabbe


----------



## LDS (26 Gennaio 2015)

bè dovrei chiederle: ascolta, quando non ci siamo praticamente visti per 2 mesi, cosa facevi? scopavi come una zoccola a destra e a manca?
hai usato il preservativo quantomeno? 
non è che ti sei beccata qualche malattia.

parliamo di tutti i tizi che ti sei scopata quando non stavamo insieme.


non so come cominciare la discussion.
mica è facile.


----------



## Caciottina (26 Gennaio 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> bè dovrei chiederle: ascolta, quando non ci siamo praticamente visti per 2 mesi, cosa facevi? scopavi come una zoccola a destra e a manca?
> hai usato il preservativo quantomeno?
> non è che ti sei beccata qualche malattia.
> 
> ...


eppero ci parli di matrimonio.....ma cosa e' facile per te?


----------



## zadig (26 Gennaio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> ciao tesorillo!!!! hai visto chi e' tornato


certo, il mio amichetto coglionillo!


----------



## zadig (26 Gennaio 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> sono passati 6 mesi e non è cambiato niente. che palle


che strano, eh?
Hai due possibilità:
una è che vai a mettere tanti tanti ex voto;
l'altra è che appicci il cervelletto tuo bacato.

Scegli tu.


----------



## Minerva (26 Gennaio 2015)

chiaramente ? ma che razza di rapporto hai che non sei in grado di chiedere una cosa così importante per voi





LDS ha detto:


> in che senso?
> 
> io sono arrivato a pensare, ma non oso chiederglielo ovviamente.
> se a livello di salute va tutto bene.
> ...


----------



## LDS (26 Gennaio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> chiaramente ? ma che razza di rapporto hai che non sei in grado di chiedere una cosa così importante per voi


perchè ho paura della risposta. non voglio sapere con quanti è stata


----------



## Minerva (26 Gennaio 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> perchè ho paura della risposta. non voglio sapere con quanti è stata


non credo che ti piaccia essere codardo: affrontala ed esci da questa situazione stagnante.


----------



## Caciottina (26 Gennaio 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> perchè ho paura della risposta. non voglio sapere con quanti è stata


ma non sarebbe nemmeno importante, alla fine non stavate insieme.
saolo chiedile di essere sincera perche non ci credi piu alla storiella dello stress.
dai nemmeno un soffocotto?
nemmeno una palpatina di tette ti lascia fare?
questo e' troppo, ma come fai? ma se una si mette a dormire nel mio letto in perizoma (erato dimmi se e' giusto: pero - soma, somatos) e poi mi dice di no....beh....
non lo voglio dire


----------



## Vipera gentile (26 Gennaio 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> perchè ho paura della risposta. non voglio sapere con quanti è stata


Perché dovresti volerlo sapere? L'importante è che abbia preso precauzioni.
Vabbè, non sono fatti miei. Scusa.


----------



## Minerva (26 Gennaio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> Perché dovresti volerlo sapere? L'importante è che abbia preso precauzioni.
> Vabbè, non sono fatti miei. Scusa.


vipera gentile? fico
 io sono un'orsacchiotta bastarda, ciao


----------



## Vipera gentile (26 Gennaio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> vipera gentile? fico
> io sono un'orsacchiotta bastarda, ciao


Ciao a te [emoji4]


----------



## PresidentLBJ (26 Gennaio 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> Non so veramente cosa fare.


----------



## Minerva (26 Gennaio 2015)

*jean claude*

sensualità a corte....adoro


----------



## Alessandra (26 Gennaio 2015)

10 giorni sono pur sempre solo 10 giorni. 
se anche decidessi di non vederla piu' da adesso, la tua testa sarà sempre li', con il pensiero di lei,  chiedendoti cosa altro potresti fare per farle cambiare idea e convincerla.
quando partirai,  sarai sicuramente preso da tante altre cose. ...nuovo alloggio,  nuova città, nuovo lavoro,  nuova gente. ...che sono sicura....ti aiuteranno a pensare meno a lei.
sono solo dieci giorni. 
Non ti fara' bene,  ma fallo....
passa cosi' questi giorni, se credi che possano servire a te per dirti: "ho fatto tutto quello che potevo e alla fine ho scoperto che proprio non ce n'e' "

Tra dieci gg tutto, nel bene o nel male,  finira'.
sono d'accordo con chi dice che lei non e' corretta nei tuoi confronti. 
Non si dorme nella stesso letto in un mutande con l'ex ancora visibilmente innamorato. 
E' proprio una "zozzata " 

Sei un ragazzo in gamba e pieno di risorse. 
ben venga questa nuovo inizio a Parigi.


----------



## Nicka (26 Gennaio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> sensualità a corte....adoro


Quoto!


----------



## Nicka (26 Gennaio 2015)

Scusatemi, ma qualcuno l'ha già abbattuto?


----------



## disincantata (27 Gennaio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Scusatemi, ma qualcuno l'ha già abbattuto?



Bender due la vendetta.


----------



## perplesso (27 Gennaio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Scusatemi, ma qualcuno l'ha già abbattuto?


chi? LDS? ma manco con l'atomica


----------



## Nicka (27 Gennaio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> chi? LDS? ma manco con l'atomica


Ma io non posso mancare un giorno che mi trovo un thread simile...
Tira fuori il mio lato violento e cattivo, e ce ne vuole, trattenetemi.


----------



## perplesso (27 Gennaio 2015)

Io continuo a dissentire sul parallelo con Bender


----------



## Nicka (27 Gennaio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> Io continuo a dissentire sul parallelo con Bender


Non lo so, ma io un inzerbinamento così prepotente fatico a capirlo.
Ma che roba è?


----------



## perplesso (27 Gennaio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non lo so, ma io un inzerbinamento così prepotente fatico a capirlo.
> Ma che roba è?


boh.  ma non direi coglione a LDS.   nel senso,non che non lo sia.   ma è un termine troppo banale.

ci vuole qualcosa che uno legga e pensi.....LDS


----------



## Nicka (27 Gennaio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> boh.  ma non direi coglione a LDS.   nel senso,non che non lo sia.   ma è un termine troppo banale.
> 
> ci vuole qualcosa che uno legga e pensi.....LDS


Qui ci vuole la creazione di una perifrasi ad hoc!
Ci penserò, purtroppo non ho la fantasia di Oscuro, ma questo è un caso in cui necessita!


----------



## Scaredheart (27 Gennaio 2015)

Ma questa Laure al posto della passera ha una bottiglia di Cheval Blanc? :singleeye:


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Gennaio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> boh.  ma non direi coglione a LDS.   nel senso,non che non lo sia.   ma è un termine troppo banale.
> 
> *ci vuole qualcosa che uno legga e pensi.....LDS*


*
:rotfl:*


----------



## LDS (27 Gennaio 2015)

Questa mattina le ho chiesto se ha dei problemi, delle cose che non mi dice. Se la sua salute è ok.
Mi ha risposto che non era il momento di parlarne.
Le ho detto che volevo sapere che cazzo di pasticche si prende 3 volte al giorno.

Mi ha detto che è da un po' che me ne voleva parlare, ma non ha il coraggio di farlo.

Sto andando al lavoro nel migliore dei modi.
Ma vaffanculo va.


----------



## Nobody (27 Gennaio 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> Questa mattina le ho chiesto se ha dei problemi, delle cose che non mi dice. Se la sua salute è ok.
> Mi ha risposto che non era il momento di parlarne.
> Le ho detto che volevo sapere che cazzo di pasticche si prende 3 volte al giorno.
> 
> ...


se non vuole scopare e gli tocca prendere tre pastiglie regolari ogni giorno, c'è anche la possibilità che si sia beccata qualcosa di serio. Incoraggiala a parlarne.


----------



## Manon Lescaut (27 Gennaio 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> quindi se un uomo fa da mangiare a casa, lava e stira è zerbino?


mettiti con me ti prego!


----------



## Manon Lescaut (27 Gennaio 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> Questa mattina le ho chiesto se ha dei problemi, delle cose che non mi dice. Se la sua salute è ok.
> Mi ha risposto che non era il momento di parlarne.
> Le ho detto che volevo sapere che cazzo di pasticche si prende 3 volte al giorno.
> 
> ...


scusa ho letto solo dopo...


----------



## LDS (27 Gennaio 2015)

Le ho mandato un messaggio dicendole che capisco che sono cose molto personali, private, che magari si vergogna anche, ma io sono là al suo fianco a sostenerla ed aiutarla come ho sempre fatto. 

Non mi ha risposto ovviamente.
Mi sto leggermente pisciando sotto.

Povera, ha avuto un incidente ed è stata in ospedale, il bordello al lavoro, magari è pure malata.

Mi piange troppo il cuore.

Voglio una vita normale, non ne posso più.
E pensare che non posso nemmeno aiutarla è anche peggio


----------



## Caciottina (27 Gennaio 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> Le ho mandato un messaggio dicendole che capisco che sono cose molto personali, private, che magari si vergogna anche, ma io sono là al suo fianco a sostenerla ed aiutarla come ho sempre fatto.
> 
> Non mi ha risposto ovviamente.
> Mi sto leggermente pisciando sotto.
> ...


ma di chi parliamo adesso? non laure?


----------



## Dalida (27 Gennaio 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> Le ho mandato un messaggio dicendole che capisco che sono cose molto personali, private, che magari si vergogna anche, ma io sono là al suo fianco a sostenerla ed aiutarla come ho sempre fatto.
> 
> Non mi ha risposto ovviamente.
> Mi sto leggermente pisciando sotto.
> ...



ah, quindi non ti ha risposto?
è da sempre un buon segno.
continua così.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Gennaio 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> Le ho mandato un messaggio dicendole che capisco che sono cose molto personali, private, che magari si vergogna anche, ma io sono là al suo fianco a sostenerla ed aiutarla come ho sempre fatto.
> 
> Non mi ha risposto ovviamente.
> Mi sto leggermente pisciando sotto.
> ...



Ti piange il cuore perchè stai con una che non ti caga di pezza, che forse si è presa una malattia, che non te ne parla. Minchia.


----------



## Nicka (27 Gennaio 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> Le ho mandato un messaggio dicendole che capisco che sono cose molto personali, private, che magari si vergogna anche, ma io sono là al suo fianco a sostenerla ed aiutarla come ho sempre fatto.
> 
> Non mi ha risposto ovviamente.
> Mi sto leggermente pisciando sotto.
> ...


Sono cose molto personali e giustamente con l'idea di un matrimonio (idea tutta tua) è corretto che lei non te ne parli.
Ma tranquillo, lo fa per rispetto.
Ti dorme con la patata serrata di fianco, facendotela annusare che manco un cane da tartufo, ma si impasticca e non ti dice niente, perchè si vergogna dici tu.
Io fossi in lei mo vergognerei di altro...ma mi vergognerei anche fossi in te a dire il vero...


----------



## PresidentLBJ (27 Gennaio 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> Mi piange troppo il cuore.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Gennaio 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


>


contenta di riuscire a darti un verde


----------



## Dalida (27 Gennaio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sono cose molto personali e giustamente con l'idea di un matrimonio (idea tutta tua) è corretto che lei non te ne parli.
> Ma tranquillo, lo fa per rispetto.
> Ti dorme con la patata serrata di fianco, facendotela annusare che manco un cane da tartufo, ma si impasticca e non ti dice niente, perchè si vergogna dici tu.
> Io fossi in lei mo vergognerei di altro...ma mi vergognerei anche fossi in te a dire il vero...


io credo che lei aspetti che lui se ne vada a parigi.
non ha messo in conto che lui vuol fare anvanti e indietro nel w-e!


----------



## Nicka (27 Gennaio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> io credo che lei aspetti che lui se ne vada a parigi.
> non ha messo in conto che lui vuol fare anvanti e indietro nel w-e!


Anche a me piange il cuore per lei...non sa che l'aspetta...

:rotfl:


----------



## Dalida (27 Gennaio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Anche a me piange il cuore per lei...non sa che l'aspetta...
> 
> :rotfl:


porella. a me poi laure è simpatica.


----------



## Nicka (27 Gennaio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> porella. a me poi laure è simpatica.


Mi stava più simpatica Elena, Laure è un po' tontarella, detto con affetto...
Il male è LDS...
Lui proprio è diabolico...


----------



## Darty (27 Gennaio 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


>


Semplicemente, strepitosa.


----------



## Simy (27 Gennaio 2015)

io mi arrendo, giuro


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Gennaio 2015)

maremma bucaiola.


----------



## perplesso (27 Gennaio 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> Le ho mandato un messaggio dicendole che capisco che sono cose molto personali, private, che magari si vergogna anche, ma io sono là al suo fianco a sostenerla ed aiutarla come ho sempre fatto.
> 
> Non mi ha risposto ovviamente.
> Mi sto leggermente pisciando sotto.
> ...


come fai a pretendere una vita normale che hai il cervello in aceto?  e manco di quello buono?


----------



## Vipera gentile (27 Gennaio 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> Le ho mandato un messaggio dicendole che capisco che sono cose molto personali, private, che magari si vergogna anche, ma io sono là al suo fianco a sostenerla ed aiutarla come ho sempre fatto.
> 
> Non mi ha risposto ovviamente.
> Mi sto leggermente pisciando sotto.
> ...




No, ma... daverodavero?


----------



## perplesso (27 Gennaio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ti piange il cuore perchè stai con una che non ti caga di pezza, che forse si è presa una malattia, che non te ne parla. Minchia.





Nicka ha detto:


> Anche a me piange il cuore per lei...non sa che l'aspetta...
> 
> :rotfl:





Dalida ha detto:


> porella. a me poi laure è simpatica.





Simy ha detto:


> io mi arrendo, giuro


Cervello in Aceto vi piace come definizione per LDS?


----------



## Caciottina (27 Gennaio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> Cervello in Aceto vi piace come definizione per LDS?


cambiagli il nick in CIA


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Gennaio 2015)

LSD non ho letto un cazzo ma secondo me una cirrosi in questo momento ti ci starebbe da Dio.


----------



## Horny (27 Gennaio 2015)

mah,
io non ti credo.
l'ultima che hai scritto poi....
hai esagerato.
oppure lei è più fuori ancora.
no, non ti credo.
non so se intendi suscitare gli utenti,
o vivi in una mondo di fantasia.


----------



## zadig (27 Gennaio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> mi vergognerei anche fossi in te a dire il vero...


questo presuppone un minimo di dignità e della giusta dose di orgoglio, ma stiamo parlando di LSD...


----------



## zadig (27 Gennaio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> LSD non ho letto un cazzo ma secondo me una cirrosi in questo momento ti ci starebbe da Dio.


bentornato, testadicazzo!


----------



## drusilla (27 Gennaio 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> mah,
> io non ti credo.
> l'ultima che hai scritto poi....
> hai esagerato.
> ...


mi sa che ti quoto


----------



## Rudra (27 Gennaio 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> Questa mattina le ho chiesto se ha dei problemi, delle cose che non mi dice. Se la sua salute è ok.
> Mi ha risposto che non era il momento di parlarne.
> Le ho detto che volevo sapere che cazzo di pasticche si prende 3 volte al giorno.
> 
> ...


Opzioni:
1) dosaggi ormonali per passare all'altra sponda
2) farmaci alieni adattatori all'atmosfera terrestre perché in realtà è rettiliana ed è per questo che non potete sposarvi ( ed il bello è che ci crederesti anche)
3) regolatori dell'umore per non soffocarti col cuscino mentre dormi
4) chitosano per dimagrire

Un, due, tre...
Via ai sondaggi


----------



## Nicka (27 Gennaio 2015)

Rudra ha detto:


> Opzioni:
> 1) dosaggi ormonali per passare all'altra sponda
> 2) farmaci alieni adattatori all'atmosfera terrestre perché in realtà è rettiliana ed è per questo che non potete sposarvi ( ed il bello è che ci crederesti anche)
> 3) regolatori dell'umore per non soffocarti col cuscino mentre dormi
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

La 2!!! La 2!!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Rudra (27 Gennaio 2015)

Anche io volto per la rettiliana!


----------



## LDS (27 Gennaio 2015)

Grazie ragazzi, almeno mi fate ridere.


----------



## zadig (27 Gennaio 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> Grazie ragazzi, almeno mi fate ridere.


tranquillo, anche tu fai ridere a noi.
Solo quando sei serio, però! :rotfl:


----------



## Simy (27 Gennaio 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> Grazie ragazzi, almeno mi fate ridere.



novità?


----------



## zadig (27 Gennaio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> novità?


ha detto che non si zerbina più.
Ora fa da straccio per lucidare le scarpe!


----------



## LDS (27 Gennaio 2015)

Nessuna novità. Questa mattina sono uscito abbastanza nervoso e preoccupato quasi insultandola sul perché non me ne parli. C'è un problema e non me ne parla.

Che cazZo di relazione posso avere con chi nemmeno mi parla dei problemi.

Ne prendo atto che non gliene frega una ceppa e mi metto il cuore in pace, quanto meno ci provo. Non la cerco oggi, aspetto di vedere se mi dice che vuole venire da me o meno. 

Nel caso venisse o parla oppure sarà l'ultima volta che ci vediamo.
Voglio impormi un pelo di fermezza anche se so che sarà molto dura.

Già ora sto rosicando come un castoro in calore perché non so come sta.


----------



## Simy (27 Gennaio 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> Nessuna novità. Questa mattina sono uscito abbastanza nervoso e preoccupato quasi insultandola sul perché non me ne parli. C'è un problema e non me ne parla.
> 
> Che cazZo di relazione posso avere con chi nemmeno mi parla dei problemi.
> 
> ...


io mi auguro che tu mantenga il punto


----------



## Nicka (27 Gennaio 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> Che cazZo di relazione posso avere con chi nemmeno mi parla dei problemi.


Tu ti poni domande che lei nemmeno si pone...te ne rendi conto?
Di relazione parli SOLO TU.


----------



## Traccia (27 Gennaio 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> Nessuna novità. Questa mattina sono uscito abbastanza nervoso e preoccupato quasi insultandola sul perché non me ne parli. C'è un problema e non me ne parla.
> 
> Che cazZo di relazione posso avere con chi nemmeno mi parla dei problemi.
> 
> ...


che segno sei?


----------



## LDS (27 Gennaio 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> che segno sei?


capricorno, ascendente scorpione lol


----------



## Lucrezia (27 Gennaio 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> capricorno, ascendente scorpione lol


Adesso tutto è più chiaro :carneval:


----------



## sienne (27 Gennaio 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> capricorno, ascendente scorpione lol



Ciao

allora auguri per gli anni che hai compiuto! 

Hai festeggiato?


sienne


----------



## LDS (27 Gennaio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> allora auguri per gli anni che hai compiuto!
> 
> ...



Si, ho fatto una fantastica gita a cavallo, nelle campagne inglesi, terminando in un ottimo ristorante.


----------



## drusilla (27 Gennaio 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> capricorno, ascendente scorpione lol


Capoccione e rigidello. Essendo capricorno il sucesso ti arriverà in età matura... mò vedi di maturà!


----------



## Dalida (27 Gennaio 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> Nessuna novità. Questa mattina sono uscito abbastanza nervoso e preoccupato quasi insultandola sul perché non me ne parli. C'è un problema e non me ne parla.
> 
> Che cazZo di relazione posso avere con chi nemmeno mi parla dei problemi.
> 
> ...


infatti non avete una relazione.
ldssino, molla il colpo.
adesso vai a parigi, vita nuova.


----------



## Irrisoluto (31 Gennaio 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> allora andiamo per ordine.
> 
> mi sono assentato, avevo bisogno di una pausa.
> 
> ...


secondo me, molto semplicemente, non traeva alcun piacere dal fare l'amore con te.
Anzi, per qualche motivo credo che il pensiero l'angosci.
Potrebbe essere lesbica?
Oppure avevate problemi a letto?


----------



## FataIgnorante (1 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisolto hai già superato ed elaborato il tuo lutto che dispense consigli e conforto dopo nemmeno 24 h ? 
.....me cojons


----------



## zadig (1 Febbraio 2015)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Irrisolto hai già superato ed elaborato il tuo lutto che dispense consigli e conforto dopo nemmeno 24 h ?
> .....me cojons


sono tutti froci col culo degli altri, no?


----------



## FataIgnorante (1 Febbraio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> sono tutti froci col culo degli altri, no?


naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
sta cercando di ambientarsi! Vediamo se diventerà un opinion leader!


----------



## Irrisoluto (1 Febbraio 2015)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> sta cercando di ambientarsi! Vediamo se diventerà un opinion leader!


mi avete aggredito dandomi del troll dopo appena 5 minuti di discussione...
sto più che altro cercando di farmi volere bene!
comunque non credevo di trovare una specie di tribù su questo forum, in cui addirittura si riproducono le dinamche di esclusione degli estranei e dei nuovi arrivati...


----------



## contepinceton (1 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> mi avete aggredito dandomi del troll dopo appena 5 minuti di discussione...
> sto più che altro cercando di farmi volere bene!
> comunque non credevo di trovare una specie di tribù su questo forum, in cui addirittura si riproducono le dinamche di esclusione degli estranei e dei nuovi arrivati...


Vedi qui dentro è una spece di...la notte dei morti viventi...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## free (1 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> mi avete aggredito dandomi del troll dopo appena 5 minuti di discussione...
> sto più che altro cercando di farmi volere bene!
> comunque non credevo di trovare una specie di tribù su questo forum, in cui addirittura si riproducono le dinamche di esclusione degli estranei e dei nuovi arrivati...



mannò...anche dei vecchi


----------



## Simy (1 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> mi avete aggredito dandomi del troll dopo appena 5 minuti di discussione...
> sto più che altro cercando di farmi volere bene!
> comunque non credevo di trovare una specie di tribù su questo forum, in cui addirittura si riproducono le dinamche di esclusione degli estranei e dei nuovi arrivati...


tranquillo non sono cattivi


----------



## disincantata (1 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> mi avete aggredito dandomi del troll dopo appena 5 minuti di discussione...
> sto più che altro cercando di farmi volere bene!
> comunque non credevo di trovare una specie di tribù su questo forum, in cui addirittura si riproducono le dinamche di esclusione degli estranei e dei nuovi arrivati...


Questa è una cazzata. 

Aggredito? ?????

Non mi sembra proprio. 


Vai a rileggere. 

Solo chiesto se esisti veramente. 

Non sei il.primo.

Vero Danny?????

Tante storie sembrano impossibili.

magari se avessi scritto da subito che eri partecipe e ne godevi pure ti avremmo compreso meglio. 

Perché nessuna persona accetterebbe sesso a tre se lo ritiene ripugnante.


----------



## Irrisoluto (1 Febbraio 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Questa è una cazzata.
> 
> Aggredito? ?????
> 
> ...


forse il problema è che non sono abituato ai forum...
la gente che conosco dal vivo non mi parla con questi toni, in genere, a meno che non siano amici di vecchia data con i quali sto avendo un litigio...
comunque non direi che ci ho goduto, le cose non sono o bianche o nere, spesso sono ingarbugliate, ed è proprio per questo che uno si rivolge a un forum come questo, per provare a chiarirsi le idee...vederla scopare con un altro è stato qualcosa di estramente complesso a livello emotivo, anche ripugnante per certi versi, e più me ne rendevo conto più volevo smettere. E infatti, la decisione di smettere, è stata mia. Loro avrebbero continuato all'infinito, ma io non ho retto, passata la fase iniziale in cui mi sembrava un'esperienza comunque da provare, poi ha prevalso il dolore...


----------



## Vipera gentile (1 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> mi avete aggredito dandomi del troll dopo appena 5 minuti di discussione... *
> sto più che altro cercando di farmi volere bene!*
> comunque non credevo di trovare una specie di tribù su questo forum, in cui addirittura si riproducono le dinamche di esclusione degli estranei e dei nuovi arrivati...


Aaarghh


----------



## Horny (1 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> mi avete aggredito dandomi del troll dopo appena 5 minuti di discussione...
> sto più che altro cercando di farmi volere bene!
> comunque non credevo di trovare una specie di tribù su questo forum, in cui addirittura si riproducono le dinamche di esclusione degli estranei e dei nuovi arrivati...


Come in tutte le comunità.
il gruppo non è mai anticonformista,
e difficilmente lo è il singolo.


----------



## Horny (1 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> forse il problema è che non sono abituato ai forum...
> la gente che conosco dal vivo non mi parla con questi toni, in genere, a meno che non siano amici di vecchia data con i quali sto avendo un litigio...
> comunque non direi che ci ho goduto, le cose non sono o bianche o nere, spesso sono ingarbugliate, ed è proprio per questo che uno si rivolge a un forum come questo, per provare a chiarirsi le idee...vederla scopare con un altro è stato qualcosa di estramente complesso a livello emotivo, anche ripugnante per certi versi, e più me ne rendevo conto più volevo smettere. E infatti, la decisione di smettere, è stata mia. Loro avrebbero continuato all'infinito, ma io non ho retto, passata la fase iniziale in cui mi sembrava un'esperienza comunque da provare, poi ha prevalso il dolore...


Loro.
esatto.
a loro piace.
considera questo.


----------



## disincantata (1 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> forse il problema è che non sono abituato ai forum...
> la gente che conosco dal vivo non mi parla con questi toni, in genere, a meno che non siano amici di vecchia data con i quali sto avendo un litigio...
> comunque non direi che ci ho goduto, le cose non sono o bianche o nere, spesso sono ingarbugliate, ed è proprio per questo che uno si rivolge a un forum come questo, per provare a chiarirsi le idee...vederla scopare con un altro è stato qualcosa di estramente complesso a livello emotivo, anche ripugnante per certi versi, e più me ne rendevo conto più volevo smettere. E infatti, la decisione di smettere, è stata mia. Loro avrebbero continuato all'infinito, ma io non ho retto, passata la fase iniziale in cui mi sembrava un'esperienza comunque da provare, poi ha prevalso il dolore...



Ripeto, nessuno ti ha aggredito.

IO HO premesso 'se esisti',  perche' come storia e' piuttosto strana da sopportare.


Giusto  perche' nel caso fosse una cosa inventata non avrei sprecato consigli  'seriamente'.

Non hai assistito alle vere aggressioni forumistiche.

Sicuramente  al tuo posto mi dedicherei al lavoro, eviterei un viaggio al mese per tornare in Italia,  magari cercando un lavoretto per quei dieci giorni, e chi lo sa, potresti trovare una ragazza normale,  innamorarti  contrattaccambiato.

L'amore arriva quasi sempre quando non lo cerchi.  

Forse avresti dovuto approdare qui prima di finire a letto con loro due e  per dieci giorni. LUNGA come sofferenza.

Riprenditi. E'  chiaro che non vi amate.  Entrambi. 

La coabitazione e' una soluzione temporanea, indipendentemente da lei non puo' durare a vita. 

Un po' di organizzazione,  sacrifici, una casa dovrai metterla su, per te.


----------



## ologramma (1 Febbraio 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ripeto, nessuno ti ha aggredito.
> 
> IO HO premesso 'se esisti',  perche' come storia e' piuttosto strana da sopportare.
> 
> ...


Brava lo dispensi di buoni consigli come una prodiga mammina. ti appoggio:up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## Irrisoluto (1 Febbraio 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ripeto, nessuno ti ha aggredito.
> 
> IO HO premesso 'se esisti',  perche' come storia e' piuttosto strana da sopportare.
> 
> ...


nutrivo per te una sorta di antipatia, disincantata, ma questo messaggio ti ha riscattata...grazie per aver risposto in modo così intelligente!


----------



## zadig (1 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> nutrivo per te una sorta di antipatia, disincantata, ma questo messaggio ti ha riscattata...grazie per aver risposto in modo così intelligente!


dipendi davvero tanto dal giudizio degli altri.


----------



## disincantata (1 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> nutrivo per te una sorta di antipatia, disincantata, ma questo messaggio ti ha riscattata...grazie per aver risposto in modo così intelligente!



Liberissimo, tieni conto che ho tre figlie e la piu' piccola ha 25 anni.  Esperienza.  Solo che bisognerebbe sempre rileggere e mettersi nei panni degli altri.   Io certe cose  le ho lette del forum per la prima volta.  Sicuramente qui c'e' chi ti capisce bene e ama certe esperienze spinte.  SE non ci sei tagliato  evitale.  Pero' sii un po' piu' ottimista sulle tue capacita' e possibilita'.


----------



## Irrisoluto (1 Febbraio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> dipendi davvero tanto dal giudizio degli altri.


non più di qualunque altro essere umano, mi pare.
d'altra parte, il mio giudizio su di me potrebbe essere del tutto allucinatorio se non si confrontasse costantemente con l'immagine che rifletto all'esterno...


----------



## zadig (1 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> non più di qualunque altro essere umano, mi pare.
> d'altra parte, il mio giudizio su di me potrebbe essere del tutto allucinatorio se non si confrontasse costantemente con l'immagine che rifletto all'esterno...


leggiti meno libri di Coelho: sarebbe un buon inizio.


----------



## Irrisoluto (1 Febbraio 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Liberissimo, tieni conto che ho tre figlie e la piu' piccola ha 25 anni.  Esperienza.  Solo che bisognerebbe sempre rileggere e mettersi nei panni degli altri.   Io certe cose  le ho lette del forum per la prima volta.  Sicuramente qui c'e' chi ti capisce bene e ama certe esperienze spinte.  SE non ci sei tagliato  evitale.  Pero' sii un po' piu' ottimista sulle tue capacita' e possibilita'.


l'esperienza non sempre disincanta né tantomeno rende più saggi..
credo che la tua capacità di analisi sia almeno in parte innata.
in ogni caso, mi sorprende vedere tanta gente che sta qui a cercare di immedesimarsi in storie orribili di sconosciuti...ma forse è perché come ogni community si crea una sorta di amicizia tra gli utenti più assidui...


----------



## Irrisoluto (1 Febbraio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> leggiti meno libri di Coelho: sarebbe un buon inizio.


non ho mai letto neanche una riga di Coelho né di qualunque altro personaggio a costui affine. 
Stai perdendo colpi zadig...e io che ho paventato persino l'ipotesi che tu potessi essere un brillante autore al soldo dei gestori del forum...


----------



## disincantata (1 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> l'esperienza non sempre disincanta né tantomeno rende più saggi..
> credo che la tua capacità di analisi sia almeno in parte innata.
> in ogni caso, mi sorprende vedere tanta gente che sta qui a cercare di immedesimarsi in storie orribili di sconosciuti...ma forse è perché come ogni community si crea una sorta di amicizia tra gli utenti più assidui...



NON dovrebbe sorprendenti,  qui 9 su dieci di noi sono entrati disperati, molti di loro molto più disperati di te, che non sembri affranto ne troppo preoccupato. Davvero non si capisce cosa vorresti ne dà lei ne dà te.  

Certo che chi resiste, qui, diventa spesso amico di altri forumisti.

Se appunto ci si accorge che chi scrive non ha preso in giro nessuno e dopo mesi e anni di scambi di pareri.

Addirittura ho saputo di due forumisti che si sono sposati e hanno avuto un figlio. 
Mai conosciuti. Saputo da chi e' qui da tanti anni.

L'unica cosa che ancora  mi convince poco di te e' la famigliarita' che stai dimostrando.  Io ci ho messo qualche mese prima di capirci qualcosa e permettermi di criticare qualcuno.

Sei in Italia oggi?


----------



## Irrisoluto (1 Febbraio 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> NON dovrebbe sorprendenti,  qui 9 su dieci di noi sono entrati disperati, molti di loro molto più disperati di te, che non sembri affranto ne troppo preoccupato. Davvero non si capisce cosa vorresti ne dà lei ne dà te.
> 
> Certo che chi resiste, qui, diventa spesso amico di altri forumisti.
> 
> ...


Io non ho criticato nessuno, se ci fai caso ho cominciato in un modo un po' rigido, poi ho visto che c'era un clima di presa per il culo e ho cominciato a rispondere per le rime, tutto qui.
Se mi sono infastidito nei confronti di qualcuno, è perché è davvero orribile pensare che il proprio dolore, il dolore che sto vivendo ora, possa essere visto come un'invenzione per divertirmi.
Tranquillizzati, non avevo mai messo piede su questo sito, se non un paio di volte qualche tempo fa, ma senza registrarmi.
No, non sono in Italia, ci verrò tra qualche giorno e chiarirò.


----------



## disincantata (1 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Io non ho criticato nessuno, se ci fai caso ho cominciato in un modo un po' rigido, poi ho visto che c'era un clima di presa per il culo e ho cominciato a rispondere per le rime, tutto qui.
> Se mi sono infastidito nei confronti di qualcuno, è perché è davvero orribile pensare che il proprio dolore, il dolore che sto vivendo ora, possa essere visto come un'invenzione per divertirmi.
> Tranquillizzati, non avevo mai messo piede su questo sito, se non un paio di volte qualche tempo fa, ma senza registrarmi.
> No, non sono in Italia, ci verrò tra qualche giorno e chiarirò.



In tutti i forum  ci  sono personaggi che non prendono mai seriamente neppure le storie classiche di tradimenti figuriamoci altre.

Sul resto sara' una mia sensazione ma non mi sembri molto sofferente, che e' un bene credimi, perche' non merita lacrime la tua donna.

Diciamo che nessun traditore merita le lacrime del tradito, con il senno del poi.


----------



## Irrisoluto (1 Febbraio 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> In tutti i forum  ci  sono personaggi che non prendono mai seriamente neppure le storie classiche di tradimenti figuriamoci altre.
> 
> Sul resto sara' una mia sensazione ma non mi sembri molto sofferente, che e' un bene credimi, perche' non merita lacrime la tua donna.
> 
> Diciamo che nessun traditore merita le lacrime del tradito, con il senno del poi.


So nascondere ogni tipo di emozione.
Ho imparato dall'infanzia ad apparire un pezzo di ghiaccio...
Ma boh, è una cosa che non capiscono le persone che mi conoscono, figuriamoci su un forum..
Anche nella vita reale quasi tutti (a parte gli amici di una vita e le donne che ho amato) mi accusano di non provare emozioni....


----------



## LDS (3 Febbraio 2015)

preferisco tralasciare le ultime coglionate scritte su irrisoluto che può tranquillamente parlare della sua compagna a cui piacciono diversi cazzi sul suo thread senza che venga a fare piazza sul mio.

ciò detto:

parto domani.


mi sto leggermente pisciando sotto, non perché non sappia cosa fare a livello individuale.
voglio dire, sono ormai quasi 3 anni che non vivo più in italia, lontano dalla famiglia, lontano da ogni forma di certezza d'amore incondizionato materno, fraterno, e di amici d'infanzia.
non so come riuscirò a gestire il fatto di non avere più, per davvero questa volta, Laure al mio fianco.
non scopiamo, perché lei non ha voglia, non vuole, non se la sente, non lo so, stronzate che si inventa.
con i problemi che ha adesso sul lavoro da gestire è ancora più presa. Si sente in difetto nel dover dimostrare che si merita quello che le stanno dando.
perciò se prima lavorava 15 ore al giorno senza pausa adesso arriva a farne 18.
Persino questi ultimi 2 giorni in cui io sono a casa sua da solo, le ho chiesto se invece che fare il drago al lavoro per 18 ore al giorno, potesse che so, lavorare normalmente per 13 ore....macchè figuriamoci.
il padrone le ha riconosciuto una delle paghe più importanti di tutta londra nella sua categoria, un sacco di responsabilità.
non ha che occhi ed orecchie per il lavoro.

questa mattina prima che uscisse di casa, rigorosamente alle 7:30 le ho chiesto se quantomeno domani che parto alle 2 del pomeriggio potesse evitare di lavorare la mattina.
ovviamente mi ha detto che non capisco, che in questo momento, tutti hanno gli occhi puntati su di lei, e che non può permettersi di saltare anche solo mezza giornata.


Abbiamo litigato per le pillole che si prende.

si prende una pillola per ridurre il bruciore di stomaco causato da un altra pillola che è un anti stress, le ho nominato la parola anti depressivo, e mi stava per picchiare.
perciò sono autorizzato a sapere che è stressata, sottoposta a parecchia pressione, e che ha bisogno di una pillola che l'aiuti a calmare la pressione.
così evidentemente è più fredda di una frigida di 70 anni.
quanto meno mi spiego perché non ha mai voglia.

sono preoccupato per la sua salute.

esce di casa alle 7:30, ieri sera sono andato a prenderla al lavoro, è uscita prima, solo a mezzanotte e mezza.
mezz'ora di pausa.
è stata in ospedale mesi fa quando cadde e picchiò la testa, ora si piglia anti stress, è fredda come il ghiaccio, lavora come una matta, ho paura che possa crollare e io non sarò là ad aiutarla.

ad ogni modo, domani parto, e resterà da sola.
io a mia volta, mi ritroverò di nuovo, da solo, a ricostruire da capo la mia vita sociale.
comincio ad essere stufo.
ritornerò a londra fra un mese per 2 giorni per stare con lei.

vedremo cosa succederà in un mese in cui saremo distanti.

voglio una famiglia, non ne posso più.


----------



## drusilla (3 Febbraio 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> preferisco tralasciare le ultime coglionate scritte su irrisoluto che può tranquillamente parlare della sua compagna a cui piacciono diversi cazzi sul suo thread senza che venga a fare piazza sul mio.
> 
> ciò detto:
> 
> ...


un abbraccio


----------



## Irrisoluto (3 Febbraio 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> preferisco tralasciare le ultime coglionate scritte su irrisoluto che può tranquillamente parlare della sua compagna a cui piacciono diversi cazzi sul suo thread senza che venga a fare piazza sul mio.


Io davvero non capisco cosa abbiate in questo forum. Sarà che non ne capisco ancora le dinamiche, ma siete tutti avvelenati, rendetevene conto.
Comunque, sono intervenuto qui nel tuo thread a proposito della tua situazione, perché qualche utente ti aveva evocato come caso simile al mio. E infatti, al di là della situazione specifica che è molto diversa, sento che abbiamo qualcosa in comune. Ho fatto un commento diretto a te e qualcuno mi ha risposto in modo provocatorio. Ho risposto, mi hanno ri-risposto, e così via, il tutto è documentato nella pagine precedenti.
Mi dispiace di aver invaso il tuo thread, ma non credo sia responsabilità mia e poi ho creduto fosse consentito lasciare che la discussione prenda pieghe diverse (in più di una discussione ho notato che gli utenti parlano anche di cazzi che non c'entrano nulla con l'argomento iniziale).

Sai bene che si potrebbe ironizzare con tono sprezzante anche sulla tua di situazione (la mia donna prenderà troppi cazzi, ma la tua non vuole neanche il tuo, almeno stando a quello che vedi...poi chissà).
Ma preferisco riprovare sulla strada dell'empatia, e ti dico che anch'io sono anni che mi trovo costretto a fare una vita itinerante, lontano dagli affetti di vecchia data. E questo ha senz'altro influito anche sul mio bisogno di avere un un rapporto stabile, nonostante le difficoltà.
Può darsi che se la tua vita non fosse stata tanto complicata non avresti soppportato le stranezze della tua ragazza, almeno non fino a questo punto.
Cambiando vita, questo è quello che sento, ti sarà molto più semplice di quello che credi prendere le distanze da questa storia altamente frustrante.


----------



## danny (3 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> I
> Cambiando vita, questo è quello che sento, ti sarà molto più semplice di quello che credi prendere le distanze da questa storia altamente frustrante.


:up:


----------



## LDS (3 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Io davvero non capisco cosa abbiate in questo forum. Sarà che non ne capisco ancora le dinamiche, ma siete tutti avvelenati, rendetevene conto.
> Comunque, sono intervenuto qui nel tuo thread a proposito della tua situazione, perché qualche utente ti aveva evocato come caso simile al mio. E infatti, al di là della situazione specifica che è molto diversa, sento che abbiamo qualcosa in comune. Ho fatto un commento diretto a te e qualcuno mi ha risposto in modo provocatorio. Ho risposto, mi hanno ri-risposto, e così via, il tutto è documentato nella pagine precedenti.
> Mi dispiace di aver invaso il tuo thread, ma non credo sia responsabilità mia e poi ho creduto fosse consentito lasciare che la discussione prenda pieghe diverse (in più di una discussione ho notato che gli utenti parlano anche di cazzi che non c'entrano nulla con l'argomento iniziale).
> 
> ...


la mia non è nemmeno la mia ragazza.

è finita tempo fa quando le ho chiesto di sposarmi e mi ha lasciato perché si faceva scopare dal capo.
dopo di che si è resa conto di quanto fosse coglione e l'ha sfanculato, si sono creati enormi problemi sul lavoro, il suo capo è stato cacciato, lei ha preso in mano le redini dei giochi ed ora passa la sua giornata al lavoro.

una persona falsa che mi ha tradito quando le stavo dando tutto me stesso.
una persona disonesta che mi ha mentito.
una persona di merda che oggi gioca ancora con i miei sentimenti.
cosa ci faccio nel suo letto non lo so.

so che sono ancora innamorato di lei, nonostante tutto.
e che ho paura di perdere una persona che mi ha fatto, e mi sta facendo, soffrire come un dannato.
non sono normale.

le nostre due storie non hanno proprio niente in comune.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Febbraio 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> preferisco tralasciare le ultime coglionate scritte su irrisoluto che può tranquillamente parlare della sua compagna a cui piacciono diversi cazzi sul suo thread senza che venga a fare piazza sul mio.
> 
> ciò detto:
> 
> ...


questo è il tuo problema
Hai cosi voglia di famiglia da stare con una donna che non ti ama pur di far finta di averla


----------



## Irrisoluto (3 Febbraio 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> la mia non è nemmeno la mia ragazza.
> 
> è finita tempo fa quando le ho chiesto di sposarmi e mi ha lasciato perché si faceva scopare dal capo.
> dopo di che si è resa conto di quanto fosse coglione e l'ha sfanculato, si sono creati enormi problemi sul lavoro, il suo capo è stato cacciato, lei ha preso in mano le redini dei giochi ed ora passa la sua giornata al lavoro.
> ...


abbiamo in comune forse il fatto di accettare situazioni senza futuro, situazioni certo diverse, ma accomunate da un profondo squilibrio emotivo, in cui c'è una lei che agisce da singola e un lui che non tiene conto neanche delle proprie esigenze più basilari.
credo che essere normale, se proprio ci tieni e lo vuoi davvero, non sia così complicato.
la prima azione "normale" è tagliare definitivamente i ponti con questa donna.
il resto verrà da sé, con molta più naturalezza di quanto credi...


----------



## Dalida (3 Febbraio 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> la mia non è nemmeno la mia ragazza.
> 
> è finita tempo fa quando le ho chiesto di sposarmi e mi ha lasciato perché si faceva scopare dal capo.
> dopo di che si è resa conto di quanto fosse coglione e l'ha sfanculato, si sono creati enormi problemi sul lavoro, il suo capo è stato cacciato, lei ha preso in mano le redini dei giochi ed ora passa la sua giornata al lavoro.
> ...



infatti madonna che ansia.
ma cosa ti serve pper capire che non vuole stare con te?


----------



## Dalida (3 Febbraio 2015)

ah, inoltre il fatto della famiglia non sta in piedi, anche per irrisoluto.
chi sta in una storia senza futuro, come dici tu, sostanzialmente non vuole nulla di specifico, altrimenti sceglierebbe diversamente.
non vi sto giudicando, ma non la raccontate giusta nemmeno a voi stessi.


----------



## Irrisoluto (3 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> ah, inoltre il fatto della famiglia non sta in piedi, anche per irrisoluto.
> chi sta in una storia senza futuro, come dici tu, sostanzialmente non vuole nulla di specifico, altrimenti sceglierebbe diversamente.
> non vi sto giudicando, ma non la raccontate giusta nemmeno a voi stessi.


evitate riferimenti alla mia storia, se no poi mi accusano di imbrattare thread tanto idilliaci con la vagina multicazzing della mia donna


----------



## Dalida (3 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> evitate riferimenti alla mia storia, se no poi mi accusano di imbrattare thread tanto idilliaci con la vagina multicazzing della mia donna


lds è un tantino isterico, ma poi gli passa subito.


----------



## LDS (3 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> lds è un tantino isterico, ma poi gli passa subito.


sono affranto, sconsolato e demoralizzato più che altro.

per di più non lavorando fino al 10 febbraio ho una settimana di tempo per abbattermi meglio.


----------



## Dalida (3 Febbraio 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> sono affranto, sconsolato e demoralizzato più che altro.
> 
> per di più non lavorando fino al 10 febbraio ho una settimana di tempo per abbattermi meglio.


mi dispiace, ma solo tu puoi uscire da questa situazione, imponendoti di dimenticarla.
mi stupisce che tu sia così combattivo nel lavoro e così deboluccio nella vita privata.
da quanto sta andando a avanti sta storia? io sarei al limite da un bel po'.


----------



## LDS (3 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> mi dispiace, ma solo tu puoi uscire da questa situazione, imponendoti di dimenticarla.
> mi stupisce che tu sia così combattivo nel lavoro e così deboluccio nella vita privata.
> da quanto sta andando a avanti sta storia? io sarei al limite da un bel po'.



me l'hanno detto tutti.

se avessi un decimo della forza di volontà che hai sul lavoro a quest'ora Laure sarebbe nel sacchetto dell'umido.

ma non ce l'ho.
non riesco a staccarmi.
e lei non mi aiuta per niente, è la con me, sempre.
e io non voglio staccarmi...mi mancherà tantissimo, ho più paura nello stare 2 giorni senza di lei, che di tutto il resto.


----------



## perplesso (3 Febbraio 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> me l'hanno detto tutti.
> 
> se avessi un decimo della forza di volontà che hai sul lavoro a quest'ora Laure sarebbe nel sacchetto dell'umido.
> 
> ...


la Legione Straniera ti servirebbe,altrochè


----------



## LDS (4 Febbraio 2015)

Al culmine del ridicolo.

Per fortuna mancano poche ore, poi non avrò più a che fare con queste idiozie.

La detesto


----------



## zanna (4 Febbraio 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> *Al culmine del* *ridicolo*.
> 
> Per fortuna mancano poche ore, poi non avrò più a che fare con *queste idiozie*.
> 
> *La detesto*


apa:


----------



## LDS (4 Febbraio 2015)

Sono a king cross. Attendo il treno. Sto soffrendo come un cane.
Ho le lacrime agli occhi, non voglio partire.
Voglio stare con Laure. 
Non ho proprio idea di come farò senza.
Non vedo alcun senso alla mia vita senza di lei.

Sono proprio un caso senza speranza.


----------



## Nicka (4 Febbraio 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> Sono a king cross. Attendo il treno. Sto soffrendo come un cane.
> Ho le lacrime agli occhi, non voglio partire.
> Voglio stare con Laure.
> Non ho proprio idea di come farò senza.
> ...


Ma stamattina non volevi mandarla affanculo!?
Oh LDS!!!! Su su!!!


----------



## LDS (4 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma stamattina non volevi mandarla affanculo!?
> Oh LDS!!!! Su su!!!


Volevo, ma non ce la faccio.
Non partiró mi sa.
Sto seriamente pensando di mandare tutto a puttane e non partire e cercarmi un altro lavoro a Londra


----------



## Nicka (4 Febbraio 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> Volevo, ma non ce la faccio.
> Non partiró mi sa.
> Sto seriamente pensando di mandare tutto a puttane e non partire e cercarmi un altro lavoro a Londra


Ma smettila!!!! Non dire stronzate!


----------



## drusilla (4 Febbraio 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> Volevo, ma non ce la faccio.
> Non partiró mi sa.
> Sto seriamente pensando di mandare tutto a puttane e non partire e cercarmi un altro lavoro a Londra


non dire cazzate. Ma che sei scemo??? ma quanto dipendente sei?? aohhh niente non ce la faccio, ti prenderei a calci.


----------



## LDS (4 Febbraio 2015)

Ho ancora qualche minuto di tempo.


----------



## Vipera gentile (4 Febbraio 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> Volevo, ma non ce la faccio.
> Non partiró mi sa.
> Sto seriamente pensando di mandare tutto a puttane e non partire e cercarmi un altro lavoro a Londra


E poi?


----------



## zanna (4 Febbraio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> E poi?


Don perignon del 1547 e vai ....


----------



## zanna (4 Febbraio 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> Ho ancora qualche minuto di tempo.


Sali.


----------



## Dalida (4 Febbraio 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> Ho ancora qualche minuto di tempo.


se alludi al fatto di partire, non dovresti nemmeno pensarci.
spero davvero che tu ingigantisca le cose qui, altrimenti davvero sembri squilibrato.


----------



## Nicka (4 Febbraio 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> Ho ancora qualche minuto di tempo.


Non fare puttanate e vai.


----------



## LDS (4 Febbraio 2015)

Sono quasi arrivato a Parigi.
Ho la visita per l'appartamento subito non appena arrivo.
Spero non sia una fregatura. 
Se ho l'appartamento questa sera, Poggio le mie cose e me ne ritorno a Londra immediatamente fino a lunedì.


----------



## Simy (4 Febbraio 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> Sono quasi arrivato a Parigi.
> Ho la visita per l'appartamento subito non appena arrivo.
> Spero non sia una fregatura.
> Se ho l'appartamento questa sera, Poggio le mie cose e me ne ritorno a Londra immediatamente fino a lunedì.


resta a parigi
dai retta a zia


----------



## LDS (4 Febbraio 2015)

Appartemento preso!

Sono soddisfatto!

Centrissimo a Parigi a 10 minuti a piedi dal mio lavoro.
Caruccio,a vabbe, non si può tutto avere.
Aspetto che Laure finisca il lavoro e domani piombo sul l'eurostar per stare con lei, sempre che abbia voglia di stare con me


----------



## Nocciola (4 Febbraio 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> Appartemento preso!
> 
> Sono soddisfatto!
> 
> ...


Io partirei sta sera a piedi


----------



## Nicka (4 Febbraio 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> Appartemento preso!
> 
> Sono soddisfatto!
> 
> ...


Sai che sei di una noia mortale?


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sai che sei di una noia mortale?


Speriamo non lo pensi anche laure, comunque


----------



## zadig (4 Febbraio 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> Appartemento preso!
> 
> Sono soddisfatto!
> 
> ...


 la troverai che sta sbocchinando chissà chi....
Io eviterei.


----------



## Nicka (4 Febbraio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Speriamo non lo pensi anche laure, comunque


Magari no...ma non credo che sia molto contenta se se lo trova di nuovo in casa meno di 24 ore dopo essere in teoria partito...
Ora mi chiedo se l'ha degnato di una trombata di addio...se non ha fatto manco quella allora auguri!


----------



## Traccia (4 Febbraio 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> Appartemento preso!
> 
> Sono soddisfatto!
> 
> ...


Ma smettilaaaaaaaa
Che non sei credibile!
La tua è ansia del cambiamento e ti aggrappi alle cose vecchie, unte e rotte. Ma solo xke note ti sembrano speciali! Tira fuori le palle e buttati nelle novità! 
Goditi Parigi!
E lascia respirare la pora Lauree che la soffochi!!!
 Ariaaaaaaaa


----------



## LDS (6 Febbraio 2015)

Sarà una cazzata, ma sto rientrando a Londra.
Sarò a casa sua alle 9 prima che esca.

Chiaro rischio ovviamente di trovarla con un altro vista la giornata di oggi, e a quel punto faccio dietro front con il cuore in pace.

E chiudo una volta per tutte.

Sto viaggiando con il magone che stia con un altro cristo, ma che palle.


----------



## Lorella (6 Febbraio 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> Sarà una cazzata, ma sto rientrando a Londra.
> Sarò a casa sua alle 9 prima che esca.
> 
> Chiaro rischio ovviamente di trovarla con un altro vista la giornata di oggi, e a quel punto faccio dietro front con il cuore in pace.
> ...


in bocca al lupo!


----------



## Nicka (6 Febbraio 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> Sarà una cazzata, ma sto rientrando a Londra.
> Sarò a casa sua alle 9 prima che esca.
> 
> Chiaro rischio ovviamente di trovarla con un altro vista la giornata di oggi, e a quel punto faccio dietro front con il cuore in pace.
> ...


Ben pochi di quelli che ho conosciuto nella vita mi hanno ispirato così tanta violenza...
Io ti menerei a sangue.


----------



## drusilla (6 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ben pochi di quelli che ho conosciuto nella vita mi hanno ispirato così tanta violenza...
> Io ti menerei a sangue.


non sono quella adatta a fermarti. Sono quella che te lo tiene mentre lo pesti.


----------



## Dalida (6 Febbraio 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> *Sarà una cazzata*, ma sto rientrando a Londra.
> *Sarò a casa sua alle 9 prima che esca*.



non è una cazzata, si chiama stalking.


----------



## Vincent Vega (6 Febbraio 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> Sarà una cazzata, ma sto rientrando a Londra.
> Sarò a casa sua alle 9 prima che esca.
> 
> Chiaro rischio ovviamente di trovarla con un altro vista la giornata di oggi, e a quel punto faccio dietro front con il cuore in pace.
> ...





Dalida ha detto:


> non è una cazzata,* si chiama stalking*.


per LDS: cioè, tu ti fai un altro viaggio transnazionale, con il magone? ma scusa a te che te ne viene? che poi di sta donna ci dici tutto e il contrario di tutto, da angelo a zoccola e viceversa.

quoto Dalida, verde virtuale per lei.


----------



## perplesso (6 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ben pochi di quelli che ho conosciuto nella vita mi hanno ispirato così tanta violenza...
> Io ti menerei a sangue.


tu mi piaci


----------



## Nocciola (6 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ben pochi di quelli che ho conosciuto nella vita mi hanno ispirato così tanta violenza...
> Io ti menerei a sangue.



Perplesso potrebbe innamorarsi di te


----------



## Nocciola (6 Febbraio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> tu mi piaci


CVD


----------



## LDS (6 Febbraio 2015)

Adesso, Dalida, vediamo di non usare termini a sproposito.
Se non ha voglia di vedermi e di sentirmi, basta che me lo dica chiaramente e non metto più piede nella sua vita.
Visto e considerato che non è così, non vedo dove sia l'atto di importunarla.
Avevamo già deciso che ci saremmo visti ogni qual volta avremmo potuto e questa è una di quelle.

Sono arrivato a casa sua, il sospetto che ieri sera sia stata con un altro c'è l'ho bello forte.

Gliene parlerò con calma questa sera. Domani non lavora e passeremo la giornata insieme e vedremo che esce.

Da martedì ricomincio a lavorare tutti i giorni e potrò venire a Londra solo il fine settimana cosa che farò regolarmente se ha voglia di vedermi.
Altrimenti pazienza.


----------



## perplesso (6 Febbraio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perplesso potrebbe innamorarsi di te


vuoi dire che LDS non fa prudere le mani anche a te?


----------



## Nocciola (6 Febbraio 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> Adesso, Dalida, vediamo di non usare termini a sproposito.
> Se non ha voglia di vedermi e di sentirmi, basta che me lo dica chiaramente e non metto più piede nella sua vita.
> Visto e considerato che non è così, non vedo dove sia l'atto di importunarla.
> Avevamo già deciso che ci saremmo visti ogni qual volta avremmo potuto e questa è una di quelle.
> ...


io penso a sta povera crista che si era illusa di essersi liberata di te e invece sei tornato


----------



## Minerva (6 Febbraio 2015)

non vedo vittime in questa storia .


farfalla ha detto:


> io penso a sta povera crista che si era illusa di essersi liberata di te e invece sei tornato


----------



## Nocciola (6 Febbraio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> vuoi dire che LDS non fa prudere le mani anche a te?


Manco ci perdo tempo con uno così

Comunque ha ragione* Fantastica *sono proprio la First Lady de noialtri. Basta una frase di un'utente  e parti con una dichiarazione


----------



## Nocciola (6 Febbraio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> non vedo vittime in questa storia .


Nemmeno io 
Penso solo che questa non ha le palle per levarselo di torno. Ora parte, e avrà finalmente potuto farsi i cazzi suoi e invece torna subito 
La beffa del destino


----------



## Eratò (6 Febbraio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Manco ci perdo tempo con uno così
> 
> Comunque ha ragione* Fantastica *sono proprio la First Lady de noialtri. Basta una frase di un'utente  e parti con una dichiarazione
> View attachment 9717


È  un ammmmoooore questa ippopotaminaMi ricorda la Gloria di Madagascar.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Febbraio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> È un ammmmoooore questa ippopotaminaMi ricorda la Gloria di Madagascar.


Vero
Peccato che a Fantastica non piacciano:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (6 Febbraio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perplesso potrebbe innamorarsi di te


Solo platonicamente, tranquilla...
Avremmo solo comunione di intenti...


----------



## Nicka (6 Febbraio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> io penso a sta povera crista che si era illusa di essersi liberata di te e invece sei tornato


Era pure il mio pensiero!


----------



## Eratò (6 Febbraio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Vero
> Peccato che a Fantastica non piacciano:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Lei preferisce le vipere perciò....


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Febbraio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Manco ci perdo tempo con uno così
> 
> Comunque ha ragione* Fantastica *sono proprio la First Lady de noialtri. Basta una frase di un'utente  e parti con una dichiarazione
> View attachment 9717


Ah ah ah mi fai morire con questo ippopotamino


----------



## Nicka (6 Febbraio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> non vedo vittime in questa storia .


Vittime in effetti non ce ne sono...


----------



## Nocciola (6 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Solo platonicamente,* tranquilla*...
> Avremmo solo comunione di intenti...


non sono agitata
Ricapitolando: qui sono tutti timidi buoni platonici ecc ecc
Il forum dei Santi:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (6 Febbraio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> non sono agitata
> Ricapitolando: qui sono tutti timidi buoni platonici ecc ecc
> Il forum dei Santi:rotfl::rotfl:


infatti cambieremo il sottotitolo.   da il portale dell'infedeltà al rifugio dei timidi


----------



## Nicka (6 Febbraio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> non sono agitata
> Ricapitolando: qui sono tutti timidi buoni platonici ecc ecc
> Il forum dei Santi:rotfl::rotfl:


Io sono timidissima, buonissima, platonicissima...giurin giurella!!!  
Santa Nicka da Tradinet...


----------



## Nocciola (6 Febbraio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> infatti cambieremo il sottotitolo. da il portale dell'infedeltà al rifugio dei timidi


e tu resti l'Admin perfetto


----------



## Dalida (6 Febbraio 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> Adesso, Dalida, vediamo di non usare termini a sproposito.
> Se non ha voglia di vedermi e di sentirmi, basta che me lo dica chiaramente e non metto più piede nella sua vita.
> *Visto e considerato che non è così, non vedo dove sia l'atto di importunarla.
> *Avevamo già deciso che ci saremmo visti ogni qual volta avremmo potuto e questa è una di quelle.
> ...



la mia era una battuta (a metà).
il fatto di presentari però a sorpresa prima che sta poraccia esca di casa mi pare veramente da brivido.
se però dici che lei ti vuole comunque nella sua vita allora ok.
tu, mi raccomando, continua a inzerbinirti sempre più, che è l'atteggiamento più affascinante in un uomo dalla notte dei tempi.


----------



## Eratò (6 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io sono timidissima, buonissima, platonicissima...giurin giurella!!!
> Santa Nicka da Tradinet...


Sono solo quei denti lunghi che non convincono....ma qualcosa se po' fa!


----------



## Nocciola (6 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> la mia era una battuta (a metà).
> il fatto di presentari però a sorpresa prima che sta poraccia esca di casa mi pare veramente da brivido.
> se però dici che lei ti vuole comunque nella sua vita allora ok.
> tu, mi raccomando, continua a inzerbinirti sempre più, *che è l'atteggiamento più affascinante in un uomo dalla notte dei tempi*.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (6 Febbraio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Sono solo quei denti lunghi che non convincono....ma qualcosa se po' fa!


:dracula:


----------



## Dalida (6 Febbraio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


cosa ridi? 
tu non trovi irresistibile uno che si presenta fuori dalla tua porta a sorpresa, di mattina presto, e che sarebbe disposto a farlo tutti i w-e?
minchia, l'invidia.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> cosa ridi?
> tu non trovi irresistibile uno che si presenta fuori dalla tua porta a sorpresa, di mattina presto, e che sarebbe disposto a farlo tutti i w-e?
> minchia, l'invidia.


si certo se magari non avessi appena finito di scopare con un altro, poi sarebbe meglio


----------



## Nicka (6 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> tu, mi raccomando, continua a inzerbinirti sempre più, che è l'atteggiamento più affascinante in un uomo dalla notte dei tempi.


_*Premiata Ditta LDS, confezionamento zerbini dal 1932 A.C.*_
​Vendita zerbini per tutti i gusti e per tutte le tasche.
Zerbini in fibra naturale, venite a scoprire la qualità dei nostri cocchi!
Zerbini in fibra sintetica, utilizziamo solo le migliori gomme.
Zerbini da interno e da esterno.
Prenota anche tu il tuo zerbino con Premiata Ditta LDS!

PROMOZIONE DEL MESE: 
Per tutto il mese di febbraio 2015 sconto eccezionale del 25% su tutti gli zerbini in fibra di cocco proveniente direttamente dall'Isola dei Famosi!

Chiedeteci preventivi per zerbini personalizzati. 
Possiamo fare zerbini di ogni misura e forma con applicazioni fotografiche.
Stupisci la tua donna con uno zerbino con stampata la tua faccia! San Valentino è vicino! Falla felice!

Vieni anche tu da Premiata Ditta LDS, non te ne pentirai!


----------



## LDS (6 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka, mi manca mandarti a fanculo, sentiti libera di andarci quando più ti aggrada!

Per quanto riguarda invece l'inzerbinamento, bè io non lo vedo.
Mi fa piacere venire a Londra a prescindere, ho un sacco di amici che vedo molto volentieri e posso passare del tempo con la donna che amo.
Se lei non ha voglia di stare con me, di vedermi e quant'altro, se ha voglia di farsi i cazzi suoi, di scopare chi le pare, per quanto mi riguarda basta che me lo dica chiaro e tondo.
Un briciolo di onestà credo di meritarla !


----------



## Nicka (6 Febbraio 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> Nicka, mi manca mandarti a fanculo, sentiti libera di andarci quando più ti aggrada!


Non sei per niente educato...


----------



## LDS (6 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka, mi sono bello inzerbinato.
La sua stanza era veramente un cesso, tutto sparso in giro, zozzo, inaccettabile.
Ho pulito e riordinato tutto, piegato è messo nei cassetti le cose.
Fatto la lavatrice che si stava accumulando biancheria di merda per un esercito.
Adesso le stiro le camice così per la settimana prossima è a posto.

Lo faccio veramente con il cuore, spero che capisca quanto ci tengo a lei.


----------



## perplesso (6 Febbraio 2015)

*LDS*

Tu ce stai a cojonà.     spero che tu ti diverta


----------



## Nicka (6 Febbraio 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> Nicka, mi sono bello inzerbinato.
> La sua stanza era veramente un cesso, tutto sparso in giro, zozzo, inaccettabile.
> Ho pulito e riordinato tutto, piegato è messo nei cassetti le cose.
> Fatto la lavatrice che si stava accumulando biancheria di merda per un esercito.
> ...


E sei mancato un solo giorno. Pensa a quando ti presenterai solo una volta a settimana...fossi in te prenderei anche il treno il mercoledì...poi già che ci sei una bella scopa in culo e via di ramazza!



perplesso ha detto:


> Tu ce stai a cojonà.     spero che tu ti diverta


Senti un po', io non ho avuto il piacere di godermi bene Bender, ma questo non mi pare ci sia molto lontano. Di sicuro non è lontano dalla mia violenza incontrollata...


----------



## lothar57 (6 Febbraio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> Tu ce stai a cojonà.     spero che tu ti diverta


bnasera Perpl,purtroppo l'uomo zerbino e'prepoderante.questo lsd,se vero,ne e'la prova.


----------



## LDS (6 Febbraio 2015)

Mi piacerebbe sapere se una donna non è comunque contenta che qualcuno si occupi di lei e l'aiuti.


----------



## disincantata (7 Febbraio 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> Mi piacerebbe sapere se una donna non è comunque contenta che qualcuno si occupi di lei e l'aiuti.



Io mi vergognerei a lasciare in giro mutande sporche.  Che donna e' una che tiene la  casa come un porcile?   Pure piccola come casa!

NON e' così che una donna vorrebbe attenzioni, non per lavarle panni e rimettere le sue cose nei cassetti.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Febbraio 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> Mi piacerebbe sapere se una donna non è comunque contenta che qualcuno si occupi di lei e l'aiuti.


Se ama un servo si
Se vuole un uomo e un compagno l'aiuto é diverso da essere un cameriere
Sei divertente comunqye, perché se sei vero concordo con Nicka e Perplesso sulla violenza


----------



## Simy (7 Febbraio 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> Mi piacerebbe sapere se una donna non è comunque contenta che qualcuno si occupi di lei e l'aiuti.


No. Così no


----------



## Nicka (7 Febbraio 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> Mi piacerebbe sapere se una donna non è comunque contenta che qualcuno si occupi di lei e l'aiuti.


Uno che si fa centinaia di km per venire a vedermi (e controllare che non mi fotta un altro) e mettermi a posto casa quando magari io voglio vivere nella mia confusione non solo mi farebbe incazzare, ma mi farebbe anche un po' pena.
Ma cos' è? Ha bisogno di un badante? È incapace di intendere e di volere?


----------



## Vipera gentile (7 Febbraio 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> Nicka, mi sono bello inzerbinato.
> La sua stanza era veramente un cesso, tutto sparso in giro, zozzo, inaccettabile.
> Ho pulito e riordinato tutto, piegato è messo nei cassetti le cose.
> Fatto la lavatrice che si stava accumulando biancheria di merda per un esercito.
> ...


:facepalm:

È casa tua? Sei la sua colf? Non mi risulta.
Fossi in lei mi incazzerei come una biscia


----------



## Lorella (7 Febbraio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> :facepalm:
> 
> È casa tua? Sei la sua colf? Non mi risulta.
> Fossi in lei mi incazzerei come una biscia


vipera gentile, il tuo nick mi piace un sacco! però se proprio devi incazzarti, piuttosto che la biscia, opterei per un serpente a sonagli! Beh comunque una tantum un colf non mi dispiacerebbe! L'unico problema è che in casa mia avrebbe ben poco da fare......


----------



## Vipera gentile (7 Febbraio 2015)

Grazie, Lorella 
Mi deve essere sfuggito qualcosa però. Lei in un giorno di assenza di lui è riuscita a produrre una schifezza tale? Mi sa che mi sono persa qualche pezzo per strada.


----------



## drusilla (7 Febbraio 2015)

Io propendo pet la tesi di perplesso: ci sta prendendo tutti per il deretano


----------



## ipazia (7 Febbraio 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> Nicka, mi sono bello inzerbinato.
> La sua stanza era veramente un cesso, tutto sparso in giro, zozzo, inaccettabile.
> Ho pulito e riordinato tutto, piegato è messo nei cassetti le cose.
> Fatto la lavatrice che si stava accumulando biancheria di merda per un esercito.
> ...




....ma.....ommamma!!!!


...ho perso le parole!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:

(LDS....se facessi una cosa del genere nella MIA casa (con quell'intenzione poi!!!!)...finiresti a farti ri-mettere a posto il setto nasale!!!!!...ma è uno scherzo vero? dai...dì che è uno scherzo! Non puoi pensare in questi termini....:facepalm


----------



## LDS (7 Febbraio 2015)

Non vedo dove sia il problema onestamente.
Perché ho lavato e stirato qualche camicia ed ho passato aspirapolvere.
A voi darebbe fastidio ?

L'ordine e la pulizia non hanno mai schifato nessuno.

La prima volta che sono entrato a casa sua, parliamo di 2 anni fa oramai, quando nemmeno la conoscevo, dopo aver fatto colazione insieme le lavai tutte le pentole e le varie cose che c'erano sul lavello accumulate da una settimana.

L'ho sempre fatto, non è la fine del mondo.
Sono stato abituato così fin da piccolo con papà che non ci faceva uscire dalla cucina se prima non avessimo sparecchiato e lavato tutti i piatti.
Perciò ne ho lavati di piatti...

Il problema non è tanto i piatti o la pulizia.
Il problema è se si tromba un altro oppure no. 
Mi dice di no, diciamo che voglio crederle.


----------



## ipazia (7 Febbraio 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> Non vedo dove sia il problema onestamente.
> Perché ho lavato e stirato qualche camicia ed ho passato aspirapolvere.
> *A voi darebbe fastidio ?*
> 
> ...


Moltissimo!!! Roba da gomitata al setto nasale.

che invece trombi e bene con te o non lo faccia ti sembra un particolare di scarsa importanza????

(tralasciando il fatto che tu si senta in condizione di dover DIMOSTRARE che ci tieni a lei..ma solo per un momento eh..che in ogni caso, svolgere la funzione di lavastoviglie e ferro da stiro nella vita di una donna...bah....almeno svolgere anche quella di vibratore a questo punto!..non pensi?)


----------



## Nocciola (7 Febbraio 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> Non vedo dove sia il problema onestamente.
> Perché ho lavato e stirato qualche camicia ed ho passato aspirapolvere.
> A voi darebbe fastidio ?
> 
> ...


Quanto vuoi all'ora? Se mi costi meno della signora che mi aiuta ci faccio un pensierino

Che si tromba un altro mi ci gioco lo stipendio


----------



## ipazia (7 Febbraio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quanto vuoi all'ora? Se mi costi meno della signora che mi aiuta ci faccio un pensierino
> 
> Che si tromba un altro mi ci gioco lo stipendio


La sua benzina è l'amore!!!!!!!!!!!

Quello che ti fa scalare le montagne su una mano....che ti fa sacrificare...che ti fa superare ogni ostacolo..anche nella sofferenza..in particolare nella sofferenza....

E' amore!!!!!

(anche se non capisco bene per chi..)


----------



## Nicka (7 Febbraio 2015)

Mio piccolo dolce zerbino...una sola domanda...
Prima che tu partissi te l'ha data?!


----------



## LDS (7 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka si!

Perché, che cambia ?


----------



## LDS (7 Febbraio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quanto vuoi all'ora? Se mi costi meno della signora che mi aiuta ci faccio un pensierino
> 
> Che si tromba un altro mi ci gioco lo stipendio



Potrebbe in effetti, l'altro ieri sera è veramente sospetto.
Ma perché cazzo non me lo dice così mi metto il cuore in pace.
Si vuole scopare un altro, ma dimmelo cristo così io mi levo dai coglioni


----------



## Nicka (7 Febbraio 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> Nicka si!
> 
> Perché, che cambia ?


Ah ce l'ha fatta?! Allora un minimo scrupolo di coscienza se l'è fatto...mandarti via pure a secco me l'abrebbe fatta salire troppo in stima.
È scontata...


----------



## disincantata (7 Febbraio 2015)

Il  probema non eì quello che fai o non fai tu, ma come vive lei.

Se tu stimi una che ha la merda in giro, cosi hai scritto tu, continua a frequentarla.

Il disordine e' una cosa, lo sporco ben altro.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Febbraio 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> Potrebbe in effetti, l'altro ieri sera è veramente sospetto.
> Ma perché cazzo non me lo dice così mi metto il cuore in pace.
> Si vuole scopare un altro, ma dimmelo cristo così io mi levo dai coglioni


Cazzo ha una colf gratis. Hai idea di cosa costa una colf all'ora?


----------



## Nicka (7 Febbraio 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> Potrebbe in effetti, l'altro ieri sera è veramente sospetto.
> Ma perché cazzo non me lo dice così mi metto il cuore in pace.
> Si vuole scopare un altro, ma dimmelo cristo così io mi levo dai coglioni


Perché non te lo dice? 
Ma sai quanto costa chi ti fa le pulizie?


----------



## Vipera gentile (7 Febbraio 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> Non vedo dove sia il problema onestamente.
> Perché ho lavato e stirato qualche camicia ed ho passato aspirapolvere.
> A voi darebbe fastidio ?
> 
> ...


Un conto è se conviviamo e tu, giustamente, mi dai una mano in casa. 
Altro è se entri in casa *mia *e ti metti a fare le pulizie e a rassettare come la peggiore suocera che sfortunatamente ha le chiavi della porta.
Ti caccerei via a pedate.


----------



## disincantata (7 Febbraio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> Un conto è se conviviamo e tu, giustamente, mi dai una mano in casa.
> Altro è se entri in casa *mia *e ti metti a fare le pulizie e a rassettare come la peggiore suocera che sfortunatamente ha le chiavi della porta.
> Ti caccerei via a pedate.


Concordo.  Inoltre le chiavi alla suocera si danno se si gradisce trovare casa pulita e frigor pieno.


----------



## Horny (7 Febbraio 2015)

Povera Laura.


----------



## ipazia (7 Febbraio 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> Povera Laura.


Povera???

A me non sembra per niente una vittima di questa situazione. Anzi. Sono entrambi protagonisti. Della situazione. 

Della relazione non so...ma pare che non sia questione interessante. La relazione.


----------



## zadig (7 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ben pochi di quelli che ho conosciuto nella vita mi hanno ispirato così tanta violenza...
> Io ti menerei a sangue.


ha vino rosso nelle vene, mica sangue!


----------



## zadig (7 Febbraio 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> Nicka, mi manca mandarti a fanculo, sentiti libera di andarci quando più ti aggrada!
> *
> Per quanto riguarda invece l'inzerbinamento, bè io non lo vedo*.
> Mi fa piacere venire a Londra a prescindere, ho un sacco di amici che vedo molto volentieri e posso passare del tempo con la donna che amo.
> ...


è per il rivestimento in cocco, che ti toglie la visuale...


----------



## Nicka (7 Febbraio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> ha vino rosso nelle vene, mica sangue!


Allora lo pesto con più gusto e poi lo lecco pure!


----------



## zadig (7 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Allora lo pesto con più gusto e poi lo lecco pure!


io non riesco a non insultare gli idioti, ok... ma tu perchè scrivi sempre cose porno in ogni post?


----------



## Lucrezia (7 Febbraio 2015)

*LDS*

Lds, vorrei affrontare la questione da un nuovo punto di vista. Tu sei chiaramente un esemplare di essere umano unico nel suo genere. Puoi piacere o non piacere, resta il fatto che non si può negare che tu sia veramente, veramente particolare. Io ad esempio non ho mai conosciuto nessuno di così bizzarro. E ti assicuro che di persone bizzarre ne ho incontrate tantissime. T'hanno fatto e hanno rotto lo stampino. Quindi ne consegue che: non è che tu possa stare bene con chiunque. Ci saranno sicuramente nel mondo diverse donne fatte apposta per accoppiarsi con un tipo di uomo come te, e non lo incontrano, perchè in effetti forse, fatto come sei, esisti solo tu. Loro ti bramano e tu le devi trovare. Parlo di quel genere di donne che invece di tradirti, mandarti affanculo, poi ripensarci, poi ripensarci di nuovo, poi farti pulire casa ma non dartela, poi dirti che non sono convinte, non vedono l'ora di stare con te senza rompere i coglioni, perchè in effetti non possono credere di aver trovato te, l'unico esemplare vivente di Lds. La mia nuova teoria è: sei talmente assurdo che non sono possibili mezze misure, o una ti ama e non ti si scolla più di dosso, oppure non fa per te. Vedila così: per quanto possa essere confusa o stronza o geniale o troppo educata, se Laure non ti piglia al volo, vuol dire che non è la persona perfetta per te. Cioè, è impossibile essere confusi in questo caso. Stai privando della tua persona delle donne fatte apposta per te, e questo non è carino.
Se invece ti delizia semplicemente zerbinarti, che rimane un'inclinazione umanamente comprensibile, io suggerisco che tu ti scelga una qualsiasi simpatica ragazza residente a Parigi per questo scopo, e che almeno ti risparmi i soldi e la fatica del treno ogni week end. Un caro saluto.


----------



## Nicka (7 Febbraio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> io non riesco a non insultare gli idioti, ok... ma tu perchè scrivi sempre cose porno in ogni post?


Ma stiamo parlando di vino!!! 
Avessi scritto "posso dissetarmi alla fonte" sarebbe stato peggio!!


----------



## Vipera gentile (7 Febbraio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> è per il rivestimento in cocco, che ti toglie la visuale...


Ahahahah


----------



## Vincent Vega (9 Febbraio 2015)

Lucrezia ha detto:


> Lds, vorrei affrontare la questione da un nuovo punto di vista. Tu sei chiaramente un esemplare di essere umano unico nel suo genere. Puoi piacere o non piacere, resta il fatto che non si può negare che tu sia veramente, veramente particolare. Io ad esempio non ho mai conosciuto nessuno di così bizzarro. E ti assicuro che di persone bizzarre ne ho incontrate tantissime. T'hanno fatto e hanno rotto lo stampino. Quindi ne consegue che: non è che tu possa stare bene con chiunque. Ci saranno sicuramente nel mondo diverse donne fatte apposta per accoppiarsi con un tipo di uomo come te, e non lo incontrano, perchè in effetti forse, fatto come sei, esisti solo tu. Loro ti bramano e tu le devi trovare. Parlo di quel genere di donne che invece di tradirti, mandarti affanculo, poi ripensarci, poi ripensarci di nuovo, poi farti pulire casa ma non dartela, poi dirti che non sono convinte, non vedono l'ora di stare con te senza rompere i coglioni, perchè in effetti non possono credere di aver trovato te, l'unico esemplare vivente di Lds. La mia nuova teoria è: sei talmente assurdo che non sono possibili mezze misure, o una ti ama e non ti si scolla più di dosso, oppure non fa per te. Vedila così: per quanto possa essere confusa o stronza o geniale o troppo educata, se Laure non ti piglia al volo, vuol dire che non è la persona perfetta per te. Cioè, è impossibile essere confusi in questo caso. Stai privando della tua persona delle donne fatte apposta per te, e questo non è carino.
> Se invece ti delizia semplicemente zerbinarti, che rimane un'inclinazione umanamente comprensibile, io suggerisco che tu ti scelga una qualsiasi simpatica ragazza residente a Parigi per questo scopo, e che almeno ti risparmi i soldi e la fatica del treno ogni week end. Un caro saluto.


quoto in toto.:up:
Detto così, magari capisce.....Dovresti fre la negoziatrice, diciamo.


----------



## Nicka (9 Febbraio 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> quoto in toto.:up:
> Detto così, magari capisce.....Dovresti fre la negoziatrice, diciamo.


Con LDS non c'è bisogno di negoziatori.
C'è bisogno di armarsi di mazze chiodate e andare a trovarlo.
Fidati di me!
Ma prima o poi a Parigi ci torno, _nuntio vobis gaudium magnum_ che lo corco di mazzate...


----------



## Nocciola (9 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Con LDS non c'è bisogno di negoziatori.
> C'è bisogno di armarsi di mazze chiodate e andare a trovarlo.
> Fidati di me!
> Ma prima o poi a Parigi ci torno, _nuntio vobis gaudium magnum_ che lo corco di mazzate...


Perplesso esci da questo corpo


----------



## Nicka (9 Febbraio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perplesso esci da questo corpo


Ma lui è buono e timido.
Io sono violenta!


----------



## Nocciola (9 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma lui è buono e timido.
> Io sono violenta!


Ringrazia che non posso rubinarti


----------



## Nicka (9 Febbraio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ringrazia che non posso rubinarti


Ma che ho detto!!!! 
Ti gggggiuro che Perplesso non è nel mio corpo... penso che me ne accorgerei... :scared:


----------



## Nocciola (9 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma che ho detto!!!!
> Ti gggggiuro che Perplesso non è nel mio corpo... penso che me ne accorgerei... :scared:


Hai detto che è buono e timido
Direi che basta per un rosso

Spero per lui che te ne accorgeresti


----------



## Nicka (9 Febbraio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Hai detto che è buono e timido
> Direi che basta per un rosso
> 
> Spero per lui che te ne accorgeresti


Ma lo dice sempre lui...


----------



## Nocciola (9 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma lo dice sempre lui...


Il dramma è che tu ci credi


----------



## Nicka (9 Febbraio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Il dramma è che tu ci credi


Vabbè, ma diamogli credito a st'omo!!


----------



## Nocciola (9 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Vabbè, ma diamogli credito a st'omo!!


A chi? A Lecter? A tuo rischio e pericolo


Poi non dire che non ti avevo avvertita


----------



## Nicka (9 Febbraio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> A chi? A Lecter? A tuo rischio e pericolo
> 
> 
> Poi non dire che non ti avevo avvertita


E' che tu non mi conosci...ma io sono peggio di lui...
Ma poi oh! Ma stiamo parlando di LDS, credo che pure la schiera dei santi si scomoderebbe per venirlo a menare!


----------



## Vincent Vega (9 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Con LDS non c'è bisogno di negoziatori.
> C'è bisogno di armarsi di mazze chiodate e andare a trovarlo.
> Fidati di me!
> Ma prima o poi a Parigi ci torno, _nuntio vobis gaudium magnum_ che lo corco di mazzate...


più che altro LDS soffre - come molti, attenzione, mica mi sottraggo all'insieme - di un terrore profondo all'idea che una donna che gli piace si faccia cavalcare da terzi. Solo che con il suo atteggiamento rende la cosa quasi inevitabile, ed è di quei soggetti che (pur non meritandolo, magari, mica dico il contrario!) che danno grande sfizio...sia alla tizia, sia all'impollinatore di turno. Io glielo scrissi, ma poche righe mi sa che non lo hanno scalfito...


----------



## Traccia (9 Febbraio 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> più che altro LDS soffre - come molti, attenzione, mica mi sottraggo all'insieme - di un terrore profondo all'idea che una donna che gli piace si faccia cavalcare da terzi. Solo che con il suo atteggiamento rende la cosa quasi inevitabile, ed è di quei soggetti che (pur non meritandolo, magari, mica dico il contrario!) che danno grande sfizio...sia alla tizia, sia all'impollinatore di turno. Io glielo scrissi, ma poche righe mi sa che non lo hanno scalfito...


Secondo me invece soffre della sindrome della solitudine con aggravio desiderio di famiglia. Cosicché passó da lauree a quellaltra tizia in un lampo e poi di nuovo a lauree...insomma, quasi senza senso ma solo con uno spasmotico bisogno di stare con qualcuna.
a me leggerlo mi mette agitazione e ansia (mica che mi agito io, ma la percepisco in lui  ).
Un po' da solo, x conto suo, a godersi la sua vita, no eeeh?


----------



## Leda (11 Febbraio 2015)

LDS, a me stai simpatico.
Sembri un cartoon, ma detto in senso positivo 

Come sta andando la nuova vita a Parigi?


----------



## zanna (16 Febbraio 2015)

Olimpia ha detto:


> LDS, a me stai simpatico.
> Sembri un cartoon, ma detto in senso positivo
> 
> Come sta andando la nuova vita a Parigi?


:cincin2:


----------



## Adinur (19 Febbraio 2015)

*Tradito seriale*



LDS ha detto:


> Nicka, mi sono bello inzerbinato.
> La sua stanza era veramente un cesso, tutto sparso in giro, zozzo, inaccettabile.
> Ho pulito e riordinato tutto, piegato è messo nei cassetti le cose.
> Fatto la lavatrice che si stava accumulando biancheria di merda per un esercito.
> ...


Ciao LDS, i tuoi messaggi mi fanno simpatia, abbiamo molto in comune e ti invidio per la tua determinazione, anche perchè è chiaro a tutti che la tua fidanzata fa sesso con un altro uomo, anche a te 

Ti invidio perchè io sono così scazzato, pur sapendo che la mia compagna mi tradisce, che non riesco nemmeno a fare lo zerbino, perchè mi annoio ormai a morte a fare anche quello (sono un ex zerbino tuttavia...)

Poichè non riuscirai a breve a rompere i legami con lei, penso che tu possa sfruttare questa occasione per valutare i tuoi reali limiti e difetti, invitandola a parlare senza giudicarla della sua (o delle sue) relazione da un punto di vista erotico.

Detto da un tradito che con le sue corna contribuisce a creare nuovi crateri sulla superficie lunare


----------



## LDS (25 Febbraio 2015)

sono alle terza settimana di lavoro a Parigi.

inutile dire che il lavoro non è come me l'aspettavo.
purtroppo sono passato da uno dei migliori posti al mondo a quello che è stato uno dei migliori posti al mondo ed adesso siamo decisamente in declino.
io sono perfezionista, amante del dettaglio e un grandissimo scassa cazzi, però vedremo se funzionerà o meno.
se mi daranno una posizione importante saranno momenti molto difficili per gran parte dello staff, altrimenti me ne andrò.

tornando a bomba a Laure, direi che le cose procedono come devono procedere.
sono andato il week end scorso, mi sembra decisamente intenzionata a riprendere in mano la nostra relazione come si deve.
ritorno questo week end, il prossimo verrà lei, andremo a farci una visita in champagne e quello successivo abbiamo già prenotato delle vacanze di 4 giorni insieme a catania per il suo compleanno.

mi sembra ritornata un briciolo di normalità, mi sembra di poter dire che la nostra relazione possa funzionare nuovamente.

il fatto che non viviamo più la quotidianità, quindi lo stress anche e il nervosismo dettato dal lavoro, ogni giorno aiuta anche a godersi appieno i momenti che passiamo insieme.

ora, se lei scopi fuori dalla nostra relazione non lo so, non ci voglio credere, non avrebbe alcun senso per me.
può farlo, del resto l'ha già fatto, potrebbe continuare a farlo.

mi sento di darle una seconda chance, ho accantonato l'idea di sposarmi per il momento perché è troppo presto per lei, le darò il tempo necessario.

a livello sessuale abbiamo dei problemi.
deve andare assolutamente da un medico, sto cercando di convincerla.

le fa male, ora nei dettagli non mi sembra il caso di entrarci su questo topic, ma abbiamo dei piccoli problemi.

ad ogni modo, abbiamo ripreso una relazione normale.
e vado a dormire con molta meno ansia e terrore di qualche mese fa.


----------



## Horny (25 Febbraio 2015)

be', se sei contento solo tu
puoi saperlo. te lo auguro. :up:


----------



## LDS (26 Febbraio 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> be', se sei contento solo tu
> puoi saperlo. te lo auguro. :up:



grazie, è la donna della mia vita, non ne voglio altre.
ho sacrificato un sacco di cose per lei, spero sia la volta buona.


----------



## zadig (26 Febbraio 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> grazie, è la donna della mia vita, non ne voglio altre.
> ho sacrificato un sacco di cose per lei, spero sia la volta buona.


sì, e poi se vi sposate lei ti dedicherà questo zerbino:







Già è difficile che le cose funzionino in un rapporto sereno, senza mai complicazioni e tutto fila normalmente, figurati quando un rapporto è forzato così tanto, come il vostro.


----------



## Adinur (26 Febbraio 2015)

*Fase di transizione*



LDS ha detto:


> sono alle terza settimana di lavoro a Parigi.
> 
> inutile dire che il lavoro non è come me l'aspettavo.
> purtroppo sono passato da uno dei migliori posti al mondo a quello che è stato uno dei migliori posti al mondo ed adesso siamo decisamente in declino.
> ...


Sei nella classica fase di transizione finale, di solito è molto lunga perchè le donne non riescono mai a lasciare del tutto, a meno che non ci sia un uomo alfa che le appaghi integralmente (First Lover).

Nella tua situazione la tua compagna è molto più propensa a tradirti, in quanto tra voi i rapporti intimi si sono interrotti e la sua energia sessuale si sta "caricando" a tua insaputa. Ovvero... pensa a fare sesso con uomo ideale che non ha ancora incontrato.

Non saprei dirti come ricucire il rapporto, di sicuro il lento riavvicinamento che stai portando avanti le darà il tempo di gestirsi come meglio crede. So per esperienza che il miglior modo per non farsi tradire è lasciarsi del tutto, senza contatti, almeno per un po'. Lei comunque frequenterà altri ma c'è anche una possibilità che torni da te e con te in tutti i sensi.

Questo comportamento delle donne è molto difficile da comprendere, potrebbe essere una scusa il fatto che ha dei problemi fisici per non fare sesso con te (la mia fidanzata dice la stessa cosa, ma con il suo superiore non ha problemi). E' probabile che il suo amante sia un Bull molto tradizionale che poi la priva di energie, ma che non le concede l'affetto o l'amore che merita, per cui resta in un modo o nell'altro con te.

Se non sei capace di sostenere il peso di una cosa del genere (probabile al 99%) ti consiglio di rifarti una vita, altrimenti arricchirai le sempre più sostenute fila di noi TS in poco tempo.

Saluti


----------



## Traccia (26 Febbraio 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> sono alle terza settimana di lavoro a Parigi.
> 
> 
> ritorno questo week end, il prossimo verrà lei, andremo a farci una visita in champagne e quello successivo abbiamo già prenotato delle vacanze di 4 giorni insieme a catania *per il suo compleanno*.


capricorno e pesci vanno molto bene, terra ed acqua, connubio perfetto.
solo che le pescioline sono un po' .....  volubili. 
Gioco, tanto per buttarla un po' in caciara.
Tanto ciò che dovevamo dire caro LSD l'abbiamo più o meno detto tutti, no?
Sono contenta se stai bene.
L'importante è quello.
Andare a letto sereni e vivere la propria giornata appagati e felici.


----------



## LDS (26 Febbraio 2015)

Adinur ha detto:


> Sei nella classica fase di transizione finale, di solito è molto lunga perchè le donne non riescono mai a lasciare del tutto, a meno che non ci sia un uomo alfa che le appaghi integralmente (First Lover).
> 
> Nella tua situazione la tua compagna è molto più propensa a tradirti, in quanto tra voi i rapporti intimi si sono interrotti e la sua energia sessuale si sta "caricando" a tua insaputa. Ovvero... pensa a fare sesso con uomo ideale che non ha ancora incontrato.
> 
> ...


ti sei perso qualche pezzo per strada, cosa normale, visto che io stesso mi sono perso per strada.

comunque ho scoperto il suo tradimento ad agosto, il 16 agosto per essere precisi. tradimento che io piazzo indicativamente a fine mese giugno. Poi che si sia ripetuto o meno, può anche essere.
sta di fatto che la nostra relazione si interrompe nel mese di settembre dove continuiamo a dividere l'appartamento fino al punto di esplosione.
fino a fine ottobre ci vediamo per una decina di minuti sporadicamente ogni 2-3 settimane, lei continua a frequentare il suo capo, io mi faccio menare da una ragazza lituana bella come il sole e coccolare da una mia collega.
dopo di che a fine novembre ci riavviciniamo e da là diciamo che ci siamo ripresi, lentamente.
perciò il periodo di pausa fra di noi, dove a livello anche fisico ci siamo dedicati ad altro l'abbiamo avuto.

oggi sono sereno, tranquillo, con un cuore pieno per lei.
sono innamorato ed ho accettato e perdonato i suoi errori.
il suo tradimento l'ho assimilato e non sono geloso della sua vita, soprattutto ora che siamo lontani, anche se 3 ore di treno e ci vediamo solo il week end.

ripeto, è la donna della mia vita, voglio sposarla, voglio dei figli.
mi da tanta di quella serenità.

è e sarà il faro che mi aiuterà a diventare il migliore del mondo nel mio settore.
ho bisogno di un grande aiuto per riuscirci e so che ci riuscirò solo con lei al mio fianco.

però devo dire che fa bene essere un pelo distaccati, vivendo io a Parigi e lei a Londra comunque, abbiamo modo di godere a pieno dei giorni che passiamo insieme.


vedremo come evolve....


----------



## LDS (26 Febbraio 2015)

fra il resto mi sono dimenticato di dirvi che il proprietario del ristorante ha deciso di continuare per vie legali con il capo...perciò spero proprio di potergli portare le arance in galera.

sarà l'apice della mia soddisfazione.


----------



## Irrisoluto (26 Febbraio 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> ti sei perso qualche pezzo per strada, cosa normale, visto che io stesso mi sono perso per strada.
> 
> comunque ho scoperto il suo tradimento ad agosto, il 16 agosto per essere precisi. tradimento che io piazzo indicativamente a fine mese giugno. Poi che si sia ripetuto o meno, può anche essere.
> sta di fatto che la nostra relazione si interrompe nel mese di settembre dove continuiamo a dividere l'appartamento fino al punto di esplosione.
> ...


Mi chiedevo cosa potessimo avere in comune (da quando ho postato la mia storia, ogni tanto saltava fuori qualcuno che suggeriva una qualche affinità con la tua)...ora credo di aver capito: anche tu sei convinto che lei possa darti la serenità e la forza per realizzare i tuoi progetti, non solo sentimentali, ma anche lavorativi (se capisco bene). E' quello che anch'io sento...ma mi rendo conto che è una follia: come possono donne così volubili sostenerci sul serio? 
Non voglio ovviamente paragonare la mia storia alla tua, però mi pare di capire che neanche la tua amata sia tagliata per essere la compagna che ti aiuta ad andare avanti nei momenti di difficoltà ...


----------



## Adinur (26 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Mi chiedevo cosa potessimo avere in comune (da quando ho postato la mia storia, ogni tanto saltava fuori qualcuno che suggeriva una qualche affinità con la tua)...ora credo di aver capito: anche tu sei convinto che lei possa darti la serenità e la forza per realizzare i tuoi progetti, non solo sentimentali, ma anche lavorativi (se capisco bene). E' quello che anch'io sento...ma mi rendo conto che è una follia: come possono donne così volubili sostenerci sul serio?
> Non voglio ovviamente paragonare la mia storia alla tua, però mi pare di capire che neanche la tua amata sia tagliata per essere la compagna che ti aiuta ad andare avanti nei momenti di difficoltà ...


Beh le vostre/nostre storie hanno molto in comune, diverse ma con la stessa tipologia di comportamenti alle spalle. Condivido anche il senso della progettualità, delle speranze e di tutto il resto.

Penso che la nostra TS Community si ingrandirà sempre di più fino a conquistare il mondo :up:


----------

